# do you know rc's??



## CreepyStevie69 (Aug 12, 2009)

so i found this website that sells

 *Mephedrone* Quantity:
500mg
1g
3g
5g
10g
Price:
$30
$50
$130
$190
$295​
 * Methylone* Quantity:
500mg
1g
3g
5g
10g
Price:
$40
$65
$165
$250
$400​
 *2C-C* Quantity:​125mg250mg
500mg
1g
3g
5g
10g
Price:​$40$70
$120
$210
$500
$650
$1000​*2C-E* Quantity:​125mg250mg
500mg
1g
3g
5g
10g
Price:​$40$70
$120
$210
$500
$650
$1000​*2C-T-7* Quantity:​125mg250mg
500mg
1g
3g
5g
10g
Price:​$40$70
$120
$210
$500
$650
$1000​*2C-I* Quantity:​125mg250mg
500mg
1g
3g
5g
10g
Price:​$40$70
$120
$210
$500
$650
$1000

​i was thinking of ordering one of the smaller doses of one just to give it a try. problem is i dunno which one to do. im reading up on methylone right now. seems interesting. i dont really know about any of these so which would you suggest.

​


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Aug 12, 2009)

so after a little research ive narrowd my interest to methylone, 2c-e, 2c-t-7, and 2c-i.

any suggestions?


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Aug 12, 2009)

just tell me what your experience was like? how are the prices?


----------



## shepj (Aug 12, 2009)

The prices aren't bad assuming it's a good vendor.. PM me and I can talk if you'd like? 

Most people find methylone interesting, as it is as close to "legal ecstasy" as you'll prolly ever get.

2C-I also has a good reputation, lotta people find it similar to a low dose "candy flip". 

Like I said, PM me if you wanna talk bro.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Aug 12, 2009)

I too am looking for a reliable vendor and have a few that I am interested in... but I am very skeptical of a few of them. I have one site that I am pretty sure that is legitimate... although their workshop is closed for the moment. I am very eager to get my hands on some 2c's... and the only way is patience, diligence, and investigating the shit out of the site. Never jump into buying from sites eventhough they sound like the real deal!


----------



## Anonymiss1969 (Aug 12, 2009)

CreepyStevie69 said:


> just tell me what your experience was like? how are the prices?


If this site proves reliable, send me a pm PLEASE! Unfortunately, the only thing similar to those that I've tried is 2c-b, which was amazing, but illegal. I'd really like some 2c-i, though.


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 12, 2009)

Wait, so you're interested in a few but skeptical of a few? So your skeptical of all? Even The Mg?


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Aug 12, 2009)

Anonymiss1969 said:


> If this site proves reliable, send me a pm PLEASE! Unfortunately, the only thing similar to those that I've tried is 2c-b, which was amazing, but illegal. I'd really like some 2c-i, though.


i hope to place my order tomorrow if all goes well. ill pm you the results. 




Playing With PEA's said:


> Wait, so you're interested in a few but skeptical of a few? So your skeptical of all? Even The Mg?


 
you talking to me?

i wasnt skeptical of any. i was just reading up on them and experience reports of them. some seem more interesting to me than others.


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Aug 12, 2009)

ive made up my mind on 2c-i

reports say 2c-c is weak. didnt read too much on 2c-e. they said 2c-t-7 had good visuals but no insight or euphoria. they say 2c-i can be intense.

if this site is legit ill probably try methylone down the road too...

cross your fingers


----------



## i grow everglades bud (Aug 13, 2009)

they are crossed for you my creepy brother and is this shit like rollin??
if so im gonna have to lookinto this !!!


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Aug 13, 2009)

i grow everglades bud said:


> they are crossed for you my creepy brother and is this shit like rollin??
> if so im gonna have to lookinto this !!!


 
no idea nver done any of these. but a fellow member told me 2c-i is alot like candy flipping which is when you take acid and x

the 2c-t-7 vault on erowid said thats alot like acid and x too

and the methylone vault says methylone is as close to legal x you can get. they say its alot like it.


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 13, 2009)

2C-E is said to be the strongest. That shit's visual as hell!!


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Aug 13, 2009)

Playing With PEA's said:


> 2C-E is said to be the strongest. That shit's visual as hell!!


 
...off to erowid experience reports!!


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 13, 2009)

Lmao...
..


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Aug 13, 2009)

shit now i dunno 2c-e or 2c-i

...im leaning to 2c-e now cuz the dose is lower for effects.

what you guys think. can i hear from you guys?


----------



## shepj (Aug 13, 2009)

CreepyStevie69 said:


> shit now i dunno 2c-e or 2c-i
> 
> ...im leaning to 2c-e now cuz the dose is lower for effects.
> 
> what you guys think. can i hear from you guys?


2C-I on higher dosages is more intense I believe.. it depends on your goals, both are going to be fun man, so get one, try it out.. later try the other one


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 13, 2009)

30mg Maybe?


----------



## shepj (Aug 13, 2009)

^ that would be a monster dosage.. I know people who have tripped relatively hard on 10mg's. If you don't have a tolerance to phenethylamines, start low. Be safe, see how your body handles it, go on from there.


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 13, 2009)

50 mg? ? ?


----------



## shepj (Aug 13, 2009)

what? lol..


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 13, 2009)

How about 50mg of 2C-I orally.


----------



## shepj (Aug 13, 2009)

How about a gram of methamphetamine IV'ed? lol. 

Seriously, try a low dose (8-10mg's) of 2C-I.


----------



## shepj (Aug 13, 2009)

thanks for the rep guys, appreciate it


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 13, 2009)

Naaah,  15mg!!! What you take when you dose up?


----------



## shepj (Aug 13, 2009)

Playing With PEA's said:


> Naaah,  15mg!!! What you take when you dose up?


lol suit yourself, I don't like to dive into things before I try them out.. I generally only take enough to feel it and decide what to do from there. What to take when dosing up? Maybe bump it up 5mg's or so? If you're really into tripping sack then go for a higher dose, but like I say.. it's good to be safe and learn how it goes with your body's chemistry bro


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 13, 2009)

Pushin' it to the limits, that's me.


----------



## shepj (Aug 13, 2009)

Fair enough. I don't have a lot of um.. scrotal fortitude with psychedelics, if you will hahaha.


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 13, 2009)

LMAO!! Fair enough.


----------



## shepj (Aug 13, 2009)

hahaha I'm glad someone finds that amusing


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 13, 2009)

Just enough.


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Aug 13, 2009)

i was going to try 10-15mg of 2ce or 15-20 for 2ci ??


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 13, 2009)

Oh yah, Stevie, 2C-C is likened to 2C-B but with strong calming effects.


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 13, 2009)

Sounds like 15mg is your lucky number.


----------



## shepj (Aug 14, 2009)

CreepyStevie69 said:


> i was going to try 10-15mg of 2ce or 15-20 for 2ci ??


Doesn't sound out of the realm of normal


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Aug 14, 2009)

shepj said:


> Doesn't sound out of the realm of normal


 
gotta love erowid


----------



## shepj (Aug 14, 2009)

hahaha, that I do!


----------



## sittinherebored (Aug 14, 2009)

ive been wanting to try 2ci and 2ce for a long time. can someone pm me the website?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Aug 14, 2009)

To Playing with PEA's:

Im not sure how illiterate you are... but stop stomping on my words! Yes, I said I have a few sites that I am interested in but... can you please place emphasis on the word (but) I am skeptical of a few... I rather be the biggest pessimist than to be a gullible bastard and send off my money to a made up concept of a business. I have one site that sounds and looks credible. Stop critiquing me and pay attention to the more broader picture!

Again, it is best to ramp up dosages then take one monster dose and regret it afterwards... shit if their is even an afterwards if you know what i mean! 30mgs, 50mgs is too big a dose for a first time user of phenethylamines... you want to articulate the scope and perimeter of the trip instead of the trip bashing on your parade.


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Aug 14, 2009)

somehow someone knew where i was going to order from... sent me a pm and was all weird about it...


left me thinking "wtf??"


----------



## shepj (Aug 14, 2009)

CreepyStevie69 said:


> somehow someone knew where i was going to order from... sent me a pm and was all weird about it...
> 
> 
> left me thinking "wtf??"


that is kinda sketchy...


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Aug 14, 2009)

yeah dude i even checked this thread to see if i named it.

im a little weirded out by it. 

it was playing with peas....


----------



## shepj (Aug 14, 2009)

huh.. that is fucked up.


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Aug 14, 2009)

well i didnt realize the 17th was so close...


maybe ill just wait.


----------



## shepj (Aug 14, 2009)

That is what I would do personally, but it's up to you bud.


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Aug 14, 2009)

yeah ill just go that route...

...you know you really deserve more rep than you got. ill see if i can rep you again. youre always helping people out.


----------



## shepj (Aug 14, 2009)

Cool cool, so I hear they are adding a mystery product (haha some new shit that is rare, my guess it is 4-AcO-DMT). Nah man.. I just like helping people out, I learned this shit somehow hehe.. so I had to pass rep to the people who taught me


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Aug 14, 2009)

dmt! tried extracting that once lol. i half assed it and got shit.


im excited for monday... school starts. the store opens. and i got a new script that has "refill-PRN" so ill be making a little money too. the kids last year in the city ate this shit up!


----------



## shepj (Aug 14, 2009)

hahahaha! Nice. 

4-AcO-DMT is another ester of Psilocin (psilocybin is another ester).. so it will be similar to shrooms, for dirt cheap!


----------



## Shpongle Spores (Aug 14, 2009)

Actually, I think they're new product is MDAI (if you go to their site, its now listed on the right hand side where the other chemicals are listed) kind of a shame, but oh well. Another vendor almost as popular as the one you guys are talking about is stocking 4-aco-dmt and i just got my gram from him. don't really care if the vendor you guys are talking about stocks it or not since i have a vendor for it now


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Aug 14, 2009)

shepj said:


> hahahaha! Nice.
> 
> 4-AcO-DMT is another ester of Psilocin (psilocybin is another ester).. so it will be similar to shrooms, for dirt cheap!


 
oh shit!!! hahaha im DEFINATELY going to get that!!


----------



## shepj (Aug 14, 2009)

Shpongle Spores said:


> Actually, I think they're new product is MDAI (if you go to their site, its now listed on the right hand side where the other chemicals are listed) kind of a shame, but oh well. Another vendor almost as popular as the one you guys are talking about is stocking 4-aco-dmt and i just got my gram from him. don't really care if the vendor you guys are talking about stocks it or not since i have a vendor for it now


what the fuck.. yeah you're right, how you knew that is beyond me but you're right.



CreepyStevie69 said:


> oh shit!!! hahaha im DEFINATELY going to get that!!


I have another vendor who carries 4-AcO-DMT Fumarate... I'll hit you up lol.


----------



## Shpongle Spores (Aug 14, 2009)

shepj said:


> what the fuck.. yeah you're right, how you knew that is beyond me but you're right.


what can i say. i know my rc's and my vendors


----------



## shepj (Aug 14, 2009)

Shpongle Spores said:


> what can i say. i know my rc's and my vendors


So I see we will have numerous conversations coming up in the future . +rep


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Aug 14, 2009)

shepj said:


> I have another vendor who carries 4-AcO-DMT Fumarate... I'll hit you up lol.


 
hell yeah man thatd be great.


same vendor as spores is talking about?


----------



## shepj (Aug 14, 2009)

CreepyStevie69 said:


> hell yeah man thatd be great.
> 
> 
> same vendor as spores is talking about?


not sure.. I'll find out lol. I'm about to send you a PM though.


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 14, 2009)

Hello!


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Aug 14, 2009)

hi!!!!


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 14, 2009)

Lmao!! =D


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Aug 15, 2009)

This thread just got nice and tasty in the past few days... So it looks like were talking vendor business around here! Its great no one has posted vendor url's around here. It is very creepy that someone would PM the vendor you were referring to. 

4-ACO-DMT... i havent read that many accounts on the substance but it seems that its more level headed... more closely tied to the duration and magnitude of psilocybin as SHEPJ mentioned.

MDAI... hmmmmm, that analogue has me scratching my forehead! I never heard of... familiar with MDA, MDE. This is another calling for EROWID! I'VE been tracking down the site on twitter... and they keep on postponing their dates for customer registrations... I found this irritating, but I am optimistic that this vendor will prove fruitful.


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 15, 2009)

Oh yah, MG good.  Don't worry Shepj! They got more suprises instore! At least that what they replied when I asked!!


----------



## shepj (Aug 15, 2009)

Yeah I figured as much man.. they better have more on the way! ndangerspecimen101, MDAI comes from MDA (AND *drumroll* is not neurotoxic!).


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Aug 15, 2009)

Playing With PEA's said:


> Oh yah, MG good.  Don't worry Shepj! They got more suprises instore! At least that what they replied when I asked!!


Dude you got a message back from the vendor? I heard they're not replying to any emails at the moment. I would love to hear your progress with them!


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 15, 2009)

I've been talking with them for a while.  I've requested them to stock every single RC I could think of in seperate emails!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Aug 15, 2009)

So MDAI is a deposit of MDA... is it safe to say that this would be more psychedelic than MDMA?


----------



## shepj (Aug 15, 2009)

haha.. tell them to get some fuckin piperazines will ya? I've been dying to get my hands on some!



ndangerspecimen101 said:


> So MDAI is a deposit of MDA... is it safe to say that this would be more psychedelic than MDMA?


Not sure there bro.. not enough literature out, and I haven't ordered it (yet).


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Aug 15, 2009)

How long have you been talking with them? Ahhhh it looks like Im gonna be doing some homework tonight and get all my facts straight about this vendor- because Im gonna send them a few emails about their RC's.


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 15, 2009)

We can only hope!


----------



## tcoupemn12 (Aug 17, 2009)

how do I find vinders ?


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 17, 2009)

Google.


----------



## shepj (Aug 18, 2009)

tcoupemn12 said:


> how do I find vinders ?


you start by spelling the word correctly, vendor.


----------



## tcoupemn12 (Aug 18, 2009)

like i said in the pm


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Aug 18, 2009)

sup guys... tonight im going to chill out and browse some site and make an order! wish me luck.


----------



## hom36rown (Aug 18, 2009)

Good luck. Are you going to use the source from your original post? It was pretty easy to find the site you are talking about from your post...copy, paste, google, bam...lol. Hit me up if you find any others. Let us know how it goes...oh and If it were me, I would not get 2c-t-7, 2c-b or DMT, atleast for the first order. Get something unscheduled.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Aug 18, 2009)

shepj said:


> you start by spelling the word correctly, vendor.


 Brilliantly but simply hilarious! vinders, binders.... ummm, vendors you mean? Google, google, but yet no! your google wont help you... u think its that easy... everthing that is googled is already widely knowned about... thats the point of google, its know the laws, regulations, history of things... vendors should be secretive and confidential.. if its googl-able... then its already been raided and scammed.


----------



## GratefulDance (Aug 18, 2009)

That vendor is kinda overpriced...


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Aug 18, 2009)

no im using a different one. and im going to get 2ci or 2ce


----------



## shepj (Aug 19, 2009)

^ hehe  

The first site you were talking about carries 2c-b now? Wow.. it's either the hookup of the year, or the DEA.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Aug 19, 2009)

Yeah any site that is flamboyant enough to announce their carrying 2c-b is sure to be full of shit.. if anything they would market it as another name... much like other vendors would do with FOXY.


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 19, 2009)

If I'm correct in my geuss on the vendor they've got,


Mephedrone, 
Methylone, 
2C-C,
2C-E, 
2C-D, 
2C-T-7, 
2C-I, 
4-AcO-DMT Fumarate


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Aug 19, 2009)

I lOVE those RC choices! I'll be PMing you in a bit PWP'S ... they're actually carrying 2ct-7!


----------



## shepj (Aug 19, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> I lOVE those RC choices! I'll be PMing you in a bit PWP'S ... they're actually carrying 2ct-7!


a few people carry that


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 20, 2009)

Indeed, I do know quite a few that carry 2C-T-7. Maybe even more than 4-AcO-DMT.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Aug 20, 2009)

Although...aren't u fellas a bit skeptical of that selection? The only way to make sure is to go ahead with the order and wait for the results. I have my mind set on only one vendor...and I'm eagerly awaiting like an over stimulated kid goin to disney world! Oh I'm sure the 2c-i will give me that energy


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 20, 2009)

Never bought from them so I'm in the default skeptic stance. But it does seem plausibly legit. The chemicals are for medicinal purposes only. The 4-AcO-DMT Methylone and Mephedrone have medicinal uses. The 2C's are pure research chemicals.


----------



## shepj (Aug 20, 2009)

4-AcO-DMT will soon become my migraine medication.. tryptamine therapy can remove migraines/cluster headaches for (up to) months at a time.. granted the two maine tryptamines used are LSD and Psilocybin (but since 4-AcO-DMT and Psilocybin both break down into psilocin in the body, there shouldn't be much disparity).


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 20, 2009)

Exactly my point.


----------



## Haddaway (Aug 22, 2009)

Wow, how do you guys have all these legit rcs?! I've been looking for some 4-AcO-DMT for what feels like FOREVER, and I come on this thread and you guys are talking about getting some like it's no big deal! That's crazy, but it should definitely help any kind of severe headache (migraine, cluster headaches). Too bad I still can't get any  That shit is so fucking hard to find, it pisses me off!


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 22, 2009)

Well if your looking for a source from members here your gonna need alot more posts that are informative and helpful. Or you can continue your search. No rocket science needed to find em.


----------



## shepj (Aug 22, 2009)

hard to find? like every or every-other RC vendor carries it..


----------



## Haddaway (Aug 22, 2009)

Well that's news to me, but I guess my status as "noobie" on here makes me at the bottom of the chain  I've searched for it for about a few weeks about a year ago, gave up, then started looking once again a few months later. Apparently I am completely fail.


----------



## shepj (Aug 22, 2009)

nah, you just have to be creative.


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 22, 2009)

Man theres no skill involved!!! Just Common sense! Wording is key. Use words that make sense together in your search and it will be SO easy and simple.


----------



## shepj (Aug 22, 2009)

hah.. it's a small amount of skill, and some out of the box sense


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 22, 2009)

Well, now that you mention it there are some tricks to the trade!


----------



## shepj (Aug 22, 2009)

that doesn't sound familiar at all.. lol


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 22, 2009)

Not for human consumption.


----------



## shepj (Aug 22, 2009)

good inside joke.


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 22, 2009)

Geuss it wasnt obvious but yeah.  I thought so.


----------



## shepj (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm sure not many will understand.


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 22, 2009)

LMAO! My geuss is not a single person will.


----------



## shepj (Aug 22, 2009)

I got it. lol..


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 22, 2009)

Well your the only person in the world who knows.


----------



## shepj (Aug 22, 2009)

lol.. thank you, but since you wrote it.. WE are the only PEOPLE in the world who know


----------



## Haddaway (Aug 22, 2009)

Oh, I understand, I seriously have never thought about that. It seemed to work (using good keyword combinations), but I can't really be sure the vendor is legit. It says I can get a 25 mg sample for 35usd, so that does sound like a good price (I believe that dose is comparable to an eighth of shrooms). 

Also, I think I understand your guys "inside" joke, lol. I know for a fact that 4-AcO-DMT is legal, but I know there is an act that which an analog of a known scheduled substance is proven to be used for human consumption that you could still be prosecuted. So the "not for human consumption" is in fact true.


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 22, 2009)

Completely false dont have a clue what you are talking about it was a joke completely unrelated to drugs.


----------



## hom36rown (Aug 22, 2009)

Haddaway said:


> Also, I think I understand your guys "inside" joke, lol. I know for a fact that 4-AcO-DMT is legal, but I know there is an act that which an analog of a known scheduled substance is proven to be used for human consumption that you could still be *persecuted*. So the "not for human consumption" is in fact true.


I think persecuted is correct, but they will tell you they are prosecuting you.


----------



## shepj (Aug 22, 2009)

Haddaway I do not mean to be rude but:
"*250 mg sample* for 35usd, so that does sound like a good price (*I believe that dose is comparable to an eighth of shrooms*)"

* In reference to 4-AcO-DMT

250mg's of 4-AcO-DMT would more than likely kill you.. and it would be the equivalent to over 2 ounces of shrooms. 

15mg's is a good place to start.


----------



## Haddaway (Aug 22, 2009)

shepj said:


> Haddaway I do not mean to be rude but:
> "*250 mg sample* for 35usd, so that does sound like a good price (*I believe that dose is comparable to an eighth of shrooms*)"
> 
> * In reference to 4-AcO-DMT
> ...


I meant 25 mgs, not 250! I'm a dope, lol.


----------



## shepj (Aug 22, 2009)

holy fuck that is a terrible price! hahahaha


----------



## Haddaway (Aug 22, 2009)

What are some average prices?


----------



## Haddaway (Aug 22, 2009)

Playing With PEA's said:


> Completely false dont have a clue what you are talking about it was a joke completely unrelated to drugs.


Definitely not false


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 22, 2009)

What's definitelly not false?


----------



## shepj (Aug 22, 2009)

Playing With PEA's said:


> Completely false dont have a clue what you are talking about it was a joke completely unrelated to drugs.





Haddaway said:


> Definitely not false



He is saying it's definitely not false that he doesn't have a clue as to what he is talking about. In other words, you are correct lol.


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm saying I don't have a clue what Haddaway's talking about and our inside joke was unrelated to drugs.


----------



## shepj (Aug 22, 2009)

Playing With PEA's said:


> I'm saying I don't have a clue what Haddaway's talking about and our inside joke was unrelated to drugs.


it was unrelated to drugs, that is beyond the point that he called himself an idiot. lol


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 22, 2009)

Indeed....


----------



## Haddaway (Aug 22, 2009)

I was just saying it's not false you could get in trouble for consuming it if they have evidence.


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 22, 2009)

Could???? If they have proof like a blood test your ass is cooked! See you in a year.


----------



## Haddaway (Aug 22, 2009)

lol, okay, WOULD.


----------



## thehairyllama (Aug 22, 2009)

Playing With PEA's said:


> Well your the only person in the world who knows.


Hey thats not true. Sorry =D


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Aug 22, 2009)

...lol i dont get it. 


im going to get some 4-aco-dmt. i decided today. but i been too busy to order still. ill do it tomorrow. 


...soooo tired.


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 23, 2009)

thehairyllama said:


> Hey thats not true. Sorry =D


 Oh yah... sorry


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 23, 2009)

So like, 20mg is equivalent to an eighth of shrooms. 
1000mg= 50 20mg doses 
3.5g x 50= 175g 
So more than a third of a pound of shrooms is equivalent to that gram.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Aug 23, 2009)

To CreepyStevie69:

I saw several post that were in the stages of ordering some 4-aco-dmt... any updates on the order? 

... and yes their is some kind of 'out of the box" thinking that is utilized when searching for these chems. It could take some stragedy with words... for instance, if you type in _BUY PSYCHEDELIC RESEARCH CHEMICALS _in the google tab.... then some sites might generate, but this is way to obvious of a search... and most of the results will be dead ends. my word to HADDAWAY... TRADEKEY.COM- TYPE in the certain research chemicals you want... and you will find various vendors... some may be legitimate... some are flukes- its your read and call.

TO SHEPj:

DUDE your actually interested in PIPERAZINES? yuck! isnt the high terrible?


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 23, 2009)

Hmmm.
....


----------



## Haddaway (Aug 23, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> ... and yes their is some kind of 'out of the box" thinking that is utilized when searching for these chems. It could take some stragedy with words... for instance, if you type in _BUY PSYCHEDELIC RESEARCH CHEMICALS _in the google tab.... then some sites might generate, but this is way to obvious of a search... and most of the results will be dead ends. my word to HADDAWAY... TRADEKEY.COM- TYPE in the certain research chemicals you want... and you will find various vendors... some may be legitimate... some are flukes- its your read and call.


 
That's actually where I am right now.. I used tradekey and contacted this guy who seems as legit as possible (he seems to know his shit to a tee!) Possibly I could PM you what he said, so perhaps you could judge how legit he is? It's just hard to judge who is legit online when you found it yourself and wasn't referred to it by someone you know. That's my only problem..


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 23, 2009)

Is it a website.


----------



## Haddaway (Aug 23, 2009)

Nope, it's a guy on a safe mail account. 

JWH Research

2ce, 2, 5-dimethoxy-4-ethyl-phenethylamine :
250mg sample: 35usd
500mg: 60usd, 
1g: 110usd, 
2mg: 200usd, 
5g: 450usd, 
10g 700usd

Jwh-018, 1-Pentyl-3-(1-naphthoyl)indole
250mg 30usd
500mg 45usd
1g: 60usd
2g: 100usd
5g: 225usd
10gs: 350usd
20gs: 600usd

Jwh-073 1-butyl-3-(1-naphthoyl)indole
250mg: 30usd
500mg: 45usd 
1g: 60usd
2g: 100usd
5g: 225usd 
10gs:350usd 
20gs: 600usd

DOC, 2, 5-dimethoxy-4-chloroamphetamine
250mg 50usd sample:
500mg 90usd:
1g 170usd: 
2g 325usd: 
5g 650usd: 
10g: 1000usd

4-AcO-DMT, O-Acetylpsilocin, 4-Acetoxy-Dimethyltryptamine
250mg: 35usd sample 
500mg: 60usd
1g: 110usd
2g: 210usd
5g: 550usd
10g: 875usd

2ct7, T7; Blue Mystic, 2, 5-dimethoxy--(n)-propylthiophenethylamine
250mg sample: 35usd
500mg: 60usd 
1g: 110usd 
2g: 200usd 
5g: 450usd, 
10g 700usd

Those are his prices and chemicals.


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 23, 2009)

DOC huh, PM me the e-mail and if I know it I'll tell you if he's legit.


----------



## shepj (Aug 23, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> TO SHEPj:
> 
> DUDE your actually interested in PIPERAZINES? yuck! isnt the high terrible?


I almsot got some last week! I was soooo psyched, it was BZP/TFMPP! The dude fucking fell through! 

Anyone has a source for BZP, and you will have a PM for a rc vendor.


----------



## doobnVA (Aug 23, 2009)

Wait, let me get this straight... These hallucinogens can be bought LEGALLY online because they are labeled "not for human consumption"? But if you get caught consuming these substances, then that could be bad, legally speaking?

So let's say I order some mimosa hostilis inner root bark powder and have it delivered to my house. I wouldn't have to worry about it being seized at customs or anything?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Aug 23, 2009)

TO HADDAWAY:

YES pm me... i would be more than glad to help you out in this matter! All Im gonna say about tradekey is beware of all vendors... I ordered from one fellow... his company was called: M&D CHEMICAL. He took my money and fled... so be suspicious of all! Most vendors on that site are labeled as FREE MEMBERS... and have no MEMBERSHIP POINTS... which these points act as TRUST SOURCE for the site. I'll give you a few points to look out for


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Aug 23, 2009)

to shepj:

Are you serious... you are starvin for a BZP CONNECT? I heard the high is uncomfortable...its a mild psychedlic/ stimulant/ entactogen... mimics effects of mdma most of the time... its a big adulterant in ecstasy pills. 

How would you equate the experience?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Aug 23, 2009)

4-ACO-DMT very similar to psilocybin I hear? for dirt cheap? hmmmm... the question here is the body load and after effects as nourishing as psilocybin found in wild mushrooms/cultivated mushrooms? I would believe that the contect would be more toxic... correct?


----------



## shepj (Aug 23, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> to shepj:
> 
> Are you serious... you are starvin for a BZP CONNECT? I heard the high is uncomfortable...its a mild psychedlic/ stimulant/ entactogen... mimics effects of mdma most of the time... its a big adulterant in ecstasy pills.
> 
> How would you equate the experience?


I have never gotten the chance to do it, hence why I want to so bad. lol I can deal with uncomfortable.. try DON (2,5-dimethoxy-4-nitroamphetamine), that is the epitome of uncomfortable.


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 23, 2009)

Fuck DON! PCP's the epitome of uncomfortable!!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Aug 23, 2009)

I rather not get familiar with mr DON juan... lols... but why would you embellish on an experience that has no satisfying effects... more of just a body load that preoccupies your mind?


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 23, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> 4-ACO-DMT very similar to psilocybin I hear? for dirt cheap? hmmmm... the question here is the body load and after effects as nourishing as psilocybin found in wild mushrooms/cultivated mushrooms? I would believe that the contect would be more toxic... correct?


Well for $200-$250 a gram which is as I said equivalent to around 1/3 LB of shrooms and is described as being a "warmer" and "more euphoric" psilocybin mushroom experience I'd say it's alot better.


----------



## shepj (Aug 23, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> I rather not get familiar with mr DON juan... lols... but why would you embellish on an experience that has no satisfying effects... more of just a body load that preoccupies your mind?


lol, simply to do it 




Playing With PEA's said:


> Fuck DON! PCP's the epitome of uncomfortable!!


haha.. DON = 2 hrs of me bent over holding my stomach barely able to walk from massive amounts of pain.. before it kicked in


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Aug 23, 2009)

Trust me... I have tried adulteranted ecstasy tablets that had BZP in them... and the high was annoying... hot flashes on and off... a speedy nature that is very dirty... like body tremors... sketchiness in thought patterns... inability to get comfortable with surroundings... in my opinion its a product not worthy of consumption!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Aug 23, 2009)

Ahhhh DON had a major body load! Yeah its disappointed when a certain RC has many good possibilities... but they are far outweighed by the negative body load!


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 23, 2009)

Maybe he's like me and is a true psychonaut who wishes to explore every hallucinagen on earth.


----------



## shepj (Aug 23, 2009)

Dude.. it's a goal, regardless of if it sucks or not. I have a list, it is not complete.



Playing With PEA's said:


> Maybe he's like me and is a true psychonaut who wishes to explore every hallucinagen on earth.


You're close. I don't limit to hallucinogens


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 23, 2009)

Eh I put any psychoactive substance under the title hallucinagen.


----------



## shepj (Aug 23, 2009)

Playing With PEA's said:


> Eh I put any psychoactive substance under the title hallucinagen.


fair enough . You take enough of just about anything and it gets a lil trippy lol


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Aug 23, 2009)

If its a goal sort of achievment... to all the best! Its like collecting quarters from all the different states... a hobby... but if it doesnt have possibilites..a negative retraction to my succession then i rather pass the experience... and save my bodily functions for another worthy cause.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Aug 23, 2009)

Yeah vitamins can be toxic such as vitamin B which is used in one snakes vemon... too much potassium can stop the heart! anywho... normally too much of an ingredient can have psychoactive effects.... if it works on serontonin/ dopamine/ GAMA neurotransmitters.


----------



## shepj (Aug 23, 2009)

there is a reason behind it all, the goal is not getting "fucked up" - if you will.


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 23, 2009)

Do you mean GABA?


----------



## Joe Camel (Aug 23, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Ahhhh DON had a major body load! Yeah its disappointed when a certain RC has many good possibilities... but they are far outweighed by the negative body load!


Dramamine was like that for me. Intense visuals and out of body Trip. negative body load was the consequence of 600mg


----------



## shepj (Aug 23, 2009)

Joe Camel said:


> Dramamine was like that for me. Intense visuals and out of body Trip. negative body load was the consequence of 600mg


ah my god that shit sucks dick dude.. lol.


----------



## Joe Camel (Aug 23, 2009)

Oh indeed. Id rather be somewhere else than a dram trip. But it was the first thing I discovered you could actually trip balls with out a tab. Plus that was ages ago.


----------



## shepj (Aug 23, 2009)

Ah, don't worry bro I'm sure a good number of people here have done it (including myself).. I'm just saying, shit is not the most fun thing on earth


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 23, 2009)

LMAO!!! Dat sucks man.


----------



## Joe Camel (Aug 23, 2009)

shepj said:


> Ah, don't worry bro I'm sure a good number of people here have done it (including myself).. I'm just saying, shit is not the most fun thing on earth


If I think hard enough I can still taste them in the back of my throat. Blewwh


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Aug 23, 2009)

Yes I mean GABA...I was in a rush their PWP's...but shoots I can always count on u correcting me ...your my moderator...lols


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 23, 2009)

No i'm not, I was just wondering if there's a GAMA transmitter too.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Aug 23, 2009)

Now were moving onto dramamine...hmmmm not familiar with...let me study up and ill report back with my opinions...


----------



## shepj (Aug 23, 2009)

dimenhydrinate.. I believe it is structurally similar benadryl (diphenhydramine).. both can cause you to hallucinate. Dimenhydrinate (Dramamine) is an anti-motion-sickness drug while Benadryl is an anticholinergic.


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 23, 2009)

Question,

Any of you guys taken Levorphanol?


----------



## shepj (Aug 23, 2009)

I've heard of it.. I'm a little ways off the beaten path. Pharmies like that are a rarity. A lot of methadone and suboxone here..


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 23, 2009)

It's a more potent Levomethorphan.


----------



## shepj (Aug 23, 2009)

right, I mean I've read about it and shit.. but shit like that just doesn't come around here.. maybe rare pharmies are here a couple times a year (granted, 30 min down the road it's rather abundant -all sorts of crazy pharmies lol). Supposedly there was Oxymorphone around, that is the rarest thing I have heard coming into town.


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 23, 2009)

Opana. 8x more potent morphine.


----------



## shepj (Aug 23, 2009)

Playing With PEA's said:


> Opana. 8x more potent morphine.


Close enough  Chart says 10x, but I don't really care, it's strong enough . Fentanyl is 80-100x (depending on your source). Overkill haha


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 23, 2009)

So Opana is ten times as potent as Morphine an Fentanyl is 10x as potent as Opana!!


----------



## shepj (Aug 23, 2009)

Playing With PEA's said:


> So Opana is ten times as potent as Morphine an Fentanyl is 10x as potent as Opana!!


right on .


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 23, 2009)

X-D Ima genius!


----------



## shepj (Aug 23, 2009)

Playing With PEA's said:


> X-D Ima genius!


Pretty much  lol


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 23, 2009)

Well I am technically a genius ya know, I have a genius IQ, 147.


----------



## shepj (Aug 23, 2009)

Playing With PEA's said:


> Well I am technically a genius ya know, I have a genius IQ, 147.


That is a genius? Damn, I have been scored @ 137, and the second time @ 145 I believe. 

But I'm not really intelligent . Only with chemical shit.


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 23, 2009)

140-145 is near genius and anything past 145 is genius. Apparently. 

Below 140, or 130-140 is gifted. 
120-130 is Very superior intelligence. 
110-120 is superior/above-average intelligence. 
90-110 is normal.


----------



## shepj (Aug 23, 2009)

ah.. learn something new everyday.. I'll stock up on the nootropics and start reading every random thing I stumbleupon.


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 23, 2009)

You just need 3 more points to beat me.


----------



## shepj (Aug 23, 2009)

Playing With PEA's said:


> You just need 3 more points to beat me.


I'm fresh out of highschool, I still have college to do


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 23, 2009)

Your Brain Is Still Growing. Still Learning. Mine Just Stopped. But I Took That IQ Test In My Freshman Summer Vacation. So I've Learned A Couple More Things As Well.


----------



## shepj (Aug 23, 2009)

Playing With PEA's said:


> Your Brain Is Still Growing. Still Learning. Mine Just Stopped. But I Took That IQ Test In My Freshman Summer Vacation. So I've Learned A Couple More Things As Well.


dude.. I'm telling you, throw your brain on steroids.. buy some nootropics! lol


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm fine with mind expanding drugs like LSD Mescaline and 2C-E.


----------



## shepj (Aug 23, 2009)

hahahahaha! lol never done 'scline.


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 23, 2009)

Why not ??


----------



## shepj (Aug 23, 2009)

too lazy to do the extraction. haha. I need to buy a separatory funnel.


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 23, 2009)

Why not just do this. 

http://www.erowid.org/plants/cacti/cacti_preparation5.shtml


----------



## shepj (Aug 23, 2009)

I just wanted to be the douchebag to be like 
"haha I have 'slince hcl" lol..

Thank you for that link. That will be used.


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 23, 2009)

It can be modified for efficiancy.


----------



## shepj (Aug 23, 2009)

Playing With PEA's said:


> It can be modified for efficiancy.


that tea was efficient enough. Dosing that would probably be not the most fun thing in the world lol.


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 23, 2009)

It says one 12 inch cutting of San Pedro is a single dose.

But this gives you four doses.
http://www.bouncingbearbotanicals.com/pedro-cactusodd-ball-cacti-p-519.html


----------



## shepj (Aug 23, 2009)

Playing With PEA's said:


> It says one 12 inch cutting of San Pedro is a single dose.
> 
> But this gives you four doses.
> http://www.bouncingbearbotanicals.com/pedro-cactusodd-ball-cacti-p-519.html


yeah I already had BBB in my head lol. A single dose for who? A phenethylamine god?


----------



## tcoupemn12 (Aug 23, 2009)

shepj said:


> fair enough . You take enough of just about anything and it gets a lil trippy lol


an't that the truth


----------



## tcoupemn12 (Aug 23, 2009)

Playing With PEA's said:


> 140-145 is near genius and anything past 145 is genius. Apparently.
> 
> Below 140, or 130-140 is gifted.
> 120-130 is Very superior intelligence.
> ...


im gifted
but not in english


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Aug 24, 2009)

Ahhhh peeps talkin about mind manifestations, smack, now extractions on the lizard king!

Smack is as good as a sweater in winter...its value is only priviledged for a certain amount of time...then its becomes a nagging itch at the side of your ulnar vein! I personally knew someone who had a grip of white oblong rhinos that contain fenatyl...I saw him on several occasions on those poprocks..and he was one immobolized son of a bitch...and those pops only contain trace amounts of the yack! Fenatyl totally overpowered the effects of mdma...and from the looks of things...the lad didn't enjoy the comedown. H is powerful enough anything more stronger is quite disgusting in my opinion....besides painkillers in my opinion is a horrible horibble route to go!

The whole synthesis of mescaline...whether in crystal form...or substituted in a tea form...is a very labored process and most of the time the cactus you order from bouncing bear botanicals is worn and dryed of its nutrients...requiring more cacti and less efficient in yield... Mescaline has a terrible yield...thus why nobody tries to mass market the product. Most of the time the synthesis is only devoted to hard-knock psychonauts trying to reminiscient on the days of the 70's...where good ole mescalito was more abundant. The trip reports on erowid in relation to mescaline seem to be of weak potency...hydrochloride is the way to go in a salt. But a process which time time and money... I would say to get a 500mg dose it would require about 60-80 bucks...for cacti and materials.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Aug 24, 2009)

and yes... a very large separatory funnel at that! I remember trying to do the extraction myself... i bought 2 12in cuts of Peruvian Torch cactus... fuck SAN PEDRO... TOO WEAK A CONTENT. and a small separatory funnel... which proved infertile... you need a large tub for the separatory funnel due to all the slush cacti. If anything I would just order the seeds and grow the san pedro or peruvian myself to ensure that the cactus is nice & healthy.

and PLAYING WITH PEA'S... dude are you serious that your not one of my moderators... come on... you're just making sure it was a neurotransmitter... you already knew because you corrected my ass... GAMA=GABA! yes you solved the enigma... AHHH the mysterious behind pascals triangle! nice IQ BY THE WAY!


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Aug 24, 2009)

hello.

i havent ordered anything at all. i went to a site i planned on going but i dunno why i thought it but they didnt have 4-aco-dmt. i thought i had one bookmarked. guess not... i just been so busy with school. its still barely the first week. so if im not in class im either doing homework, walking around trying to learn the streets, or helping little miss sunshine get settled in her place. she goes to school near me. so i havent ordered anything yet... i still plan on it though. i just need to get used to this new schedule. gonna order some 2c-i.

but some kid around here i know sells it. he said hed give it to me a 1 a mg. i dunno when hes going to get more though. and to be honest im a little nervous to take it in these surroundings since im not 100% comfortable yet you know? dont really wanna take a introspective trip when im not even comfortable sober lol. who know maybe itll be what helps me see i can be comfortable...


...and my IQ is 127. we had to take tests our junior year in high school


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Aug 24, 2009)

4-aco-dmt is more euphoric and warmer than the feel of conventional psilocybin contain in mushrooms? hmmmmm... interesting, sounds like worth the try! 

I am very enthused today because I just received my book from Paul Stamet's, entitled "Growing Gourmet and Medicinal Mushrooms"... and i have my 2 syringes full of Psilocybe Cubensis Golden Teachers in hand... will be a good harvest this coming fall !


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Aug 24, 2009)

Still haven't got around to ordering the goods... yeah, i know what you mean about being got in the corporate loophole of things... its best to get settled in... know your surroundings... and know that things are prioritized to better equip yourself for the obstacles that lie ahead in your incoming trips. 2c-i great choice... thats my first thing in my list... will be ordering in the next 2 weeks


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Aug 24, 2009)

ill probably be settled and willing to trip in a couple weeks. 

some guy walking down the street asked me if i wanted some shrooms or acid. i never came across this before so i just kept walking. ...later i realized i had no cash anyway. i would probably get some acid next time. seems sketchy though...


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 24, 2009)

CreepyStevie69 said:


> hello.
> 
> i havent ordered anything at all. i went to a site i planned on going but i dunno why i thought it but they didnt have 4-aco-dmt. i thought i had one bookmarked. guess not... i just been so busy with school. its still barely the first week. so if im not in class im either doing homework, walking around trying to learn the streets, or helping little miss sunshine get settled in her place. she goes to school near me. so i havent ordered anything yet... i still plan on it though. i just need to get used to this new schedule. gonna order some 2c-i.
> 
> ...


 So which exactly are you trying to buy? 4-AcO-DMT or 2C-I?

It's always a good idea to be completely at ease when tripping for the first time on a substance. Can be shockingly different from past experiences. 

Very superior intelligence! Nice. IQ tests arent accurate tho. They're a little off.  I mean, I DEFINITELY don't think I'm a genius. I also hope you don't think you're superior! LMAO



ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Ahhhh peeps talkin about mind manifestations, smack, now extractions on the lizard king!
> 
> The whole synthesis of mescaline...whether in crystal form...or substituted in a tea form...is a very labored process and most of the time the cactus you order from bouncing bear botanicals is worn and dryed of its nutrients...requiring more cacti and less efficient in yield... Mescaline has a terrible yield...thus why nobody tries to mass market the product. Most of the time the synthesis is only devoted to hard-knock psychonauts trying to reminiscient on the days of the 70's...where good ole mescalito was more abundant. The trip reports on erowid in relation to mescaline seem to be of weak potency...hydrochloride is the way to go in a salt. But a process which time time and money... I would say to get a 500mg dose it would require about 60-80 bucks...for cacti and materials.


If I'm your moderator then I'd like to point out BBB's San Pedro has always been of very good potency for me. Also half a gram is a very strong dose. Not for the average tripper. The liquid extraction is very easy and not really all that costly.



ndangerspecimen101 said:


> 4-aco-dmt is more euphoric and warmer than the feel of conventional psilocybin contain in mushrooms? hmmmmm... interesting, sounds like worth the try!
> 
> I am very enthused today because I just received my book from Paul Stamet's, entitled "Growing Gourmet and Medicinal Mushrooms"... and i have my 2 syringes full of Psilocybe Cubensis Golden Teachers in hand... will be a good harvest this coming fall !


Very worth it.

So your buying all these research chems and your growing shrooms?? Your going to have very good selling potential my friend, the ability to make thousands of dollars.


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Aug 24, 2009)

oh i know im superior 

lol jk jk

i WAS going to ORIGINALLY get 2c-i. then shep talked about how the same site i was going to get 2c-i from had 4-aco-dmt. but they didnt... so i went back to 2c-i. and for a while i wasnt sure which 2c... i was going to get. i setteled on 2c-i AGAIN. lol make sense?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Aug 24, 2009)

Playing With PEA's said:


> So which exactly are you trying to buy? 4-AcO-DMT or 2C-I?
> 
> It's always a good idea to be completely at ease when tripping for the first time on a substance. Can be shockingly different from past experiences.
> 
> ...


 Lets not talk about cultivation for selling here... not wise! Buying the research chemicals is for analysis buddy... isnt' that the purpose...lols! Most of the buy will be for my consumption for the next few years... as I see these chemicals to be strictly lockdowned in the next 5 yrs or so. I am buying my chunk while i can... not going to let this opportunity pass me by.

and i did a little research on 4-aco-dmt... and the reports seem comparable to standard mushies... nothing too exotic... the only factor that would bring attention to this compound... would be the dirt cheap price...

Does anybody have contrasting ideas?


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 24, 2009)

CreepyStevie69 said:


> oh i know im superior
> 
> lol jk jk
> 
> i WAS going to ORIGINALLY get 2c-i. then shep talked about how the same site i was going to get 2c-i from had 4-aco-dmt. but they didnt... so i went back to 2c-i. and for a while i wasnt sure which 2c... i was going to get. i setteled on 2c-i AGAIN. lol make sense?


Well if your talking about ERS (Think about it) then they do have 4-AcO-DMT.



ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Lets not talk about cultivation for selling here... not wise! Buying the research chemicals is for analysis buddy... isnt' that the purpose...lols! Most of the buy will be for my consumption for the next few years... as I see these chemicals to be strictly lockdowned in the next 5 yrs or so. I am buying my chunk while i can... not going to let this opportunity pass me by.
> 
> and i did a little research on 4-aco-dmt... and the reports seem comparable to standard mushies... nothing too exotic... the only factor that would bring attention to this compound... would be the dirt cheap price...
> 
> Does anybody have contrasting ideas?


Riiiiigghhtt...


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Aug 24, 2009)

Yeah... if I had a choice over 4-aco-dmt and 2c-i... 2c-i would hail as king! Acetoxy-dmt sounds too much like mushies... I love mushrooms but I have probably done over a 1/4 pound of mushies in my lifetime (and thats dry weight). Not of the wild sort... but homegrown stuff... strains such as: cyanescens, mexicana, cubensis B+, copelandia's. Therefore, i had my fair share and fun with the psilocybin/psilocin tango... time to move on explore othe realms of my mind. In addition, i might pick up some 2c-c... as I keep on hearing great reports about this synergistic compound... alone... it is mild but quite psychedlic... minimal body load and comedown compared to other 2c's. When thrown into the mix with mdma and other mild hallucinigens... it works wonders!

We'll see the outcome soon enough ;P


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Aug 24, 2009)

Sure it is brohemian brotha... I don't want to follow the same route as Terrence Mckenna... great guy and arch explorer... but you must see your predessor's and learn from their faults... I am just here to have a great time, arent' you?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Aug 24, 2009)

Question PWP's:

What would you consider to be the greatest, most influential psychedelic you consumed? I ask you because you seem to carry a heavy belt full of compounds.


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 24, 2009)

Ah, it really bums me that people aren't choosing 2C-E or 2C-T-7. 2C-E is the most potent classic 2C save 2C-P. 2C-T-7 is said to be the most visual. IDK about that but it's still worth consideration.


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 24, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Question PWP's:
> 
> What would you consider to be the greatest, most influential psychedelic you consumed? I ask you because you seem to carry a heavy belt full of compounds.


 Ah you cant ask that!! Cheapshot. I could think about that question for the rest of my life and not have a definitive answer. But I will just randomly choose a really good one. 

My most amazing experience with a psychedelic was a traditional Navajo Peyote ritual. Most amazing experience in my life in fact.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Aug 24, 2009)

Playing With PEA's said:


> Ah, it really bums me that people aren't choosing 2C-E or 2C-T-7. 2C-E is the most potent classic 2C save 2C-P. 2C-T-7 is said to be the most visual. IDK about that but it's still worth consideration.


I am in favor of trying 2c-e and possibly 2ct-7... but being an individual who likes to test the waters before jumping in... I would rather lick the 2c world before jumping into some irriversible realm. I pick 2c-i because it seems to be of great entactogenic power... while still carrying a psychedelic backbone. 

2c-e from reports lacks the empathogenic parts that many peeps require... the visuals of are great magnitude... but the body load seems a bit much. Time will only tell!


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Aug 24, 2009)

Playing With PEA's said:


> Well if your talking about ERS (Think about it) then they do have 4-AcO-DMT.
> 
> 
> 
> Riiiiigghhtt...


 
ohhh yeahhhh i forgot about that site... lol

fuck it though whatever is cheaper im going to get right now. 

my roommates asleep. im out of weed. no one seems to be responding to my texts. and im bored as shit.

fuck.


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Aug 24, 2009)

lol fuck my life...

i dont have enough for the 4-aco-dmt. and both sites are out of 2c-i... what a dreary day this has turned out to be...


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Aug 24, 2009)

A Navajo Peyote ritual... sounds like myriads of divine fun 

I have for the longest time wanted to try Peyote... but stupid hippies were ignorant of the fact that ripping the whole cacti can cause great devastation to the population of peyote... since its takes about 20-25 for a full cacti to mature. Parts of Mexico and Arizona now lay in desolation! 

The First Native American Church consumes that for their rituals... but joining the church would be quite impossible since im not of that descent.

Church of Inner Light also consumes such psychedlics as: dipt, mushrooms, lsd, dmt etc.

Both establishments seem to be hush hush though!


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 24, 2009)

Well if they want there religious rights they gotta comply with Uncle Toms gag order.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Aug 24, 2009)

Damn that uncle Tom! 

lols... so how were you introduced into the Navajo spirit of things?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Aug 24, 2009)

This might be a real stupid question....

But how in the hell do you start a new thread?


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 24, 2009)

Upper right hand corner of Hallucinatory Substances. Think it says "New thread".


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Aug 24, 2009)

Thnk you PWP's... you just moved up from the 50 bit clarity of sega game gear... and stepped up to a 1000 pix. of Nintendo 64... jajaajaj


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 24, 2009)

Classic! Nice!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Aug 24, 2009)

ohhhh VINTAGE IS MY GAME BRO... taking things back to its true source!

Does anybody have any nice accounts of a 4-aco-dmt trip... can people relate how the substance is the same and differs from mushies?


----------



## shepj (Aug 24, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> ohhhh VINTAGE IS MY GAME BRO... taking things back to its true source!
> 
> Does anybody have any nice accounts of a 4-aco-dmt trip... can people relate how the substance is the same and differs from mushies?


lol erowid:

Mushrooms 

4-AcO-DMT is supposed to be a 'warmer' and more plesant feeling than shrooms.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Aug 24, 2009)

SHEPJ I already heard a description about it being warmer and euphoric... i actually want a detailed description.


----------



## shepj (Aug 25, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> SHEPJ I already heard a description about it being warmer and euphoric... i actually want a detailed description.


i was fuckin witcha bruh


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Aug 25, 2009)

Yeah i felt a brush of deja-vu there... lols 

Im gonna check more experiences on erowid.. and maybe peruse some of the info on drug-forums.org


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Aug 25, 2009)

jaja... i've seen several peeps with ur avatar SHEPj... ACTUALLy i almost confused one person for ya... he said some stupid ass shit... and i was like wait..... that ain't SHEPJ... lols


----------



## shepj (Aug 25, 2009)

hahaha. I'll change the avatar eventually  It's the amotivational syndrome from my non-smoking lifestyle nowadays lol


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Aug 25, 2009)

No worries... i get lost in the visuals...ajajajja

Ahhhh... im six bottles deep in Belguims best- Stella Artois LAGER....!


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Aug 25, 2009)

mmmm i really craved some beer today. drink another 9 for me. thats a decent buzz...


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Aug 25, 2009)

Maybe six more of Natural Ice beer... but stella is much stronger...


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Aug 25, 2009)

ew natty ice? oh well ill take it lol


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Aug 25, 2009)

CreepyStevie69 said:


> ew natty ice? oh well ill take it lol


 I agree natural ice is a bunch of filter water down beer! Great for truckers... oh wait... maybe not so because of the piss stops... jajajaja


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Aug 25, 2009)

The more I read about 4-ACO-DMT it sounds dead similiar to classical mushrooms!

the effects take on a strong cognitive and visual state... many psilocybe strains exhibit a very strong mental effect... that's why I view shrooms to carry a very confirming reaction... it propels the conscious... lays it bare and questions it... it doesnt push toward any benefactor... it questions you, then it lets you reply! Its a very spiritual experience and most of the pleasures seem to not advocate abuse... but rarity in the "name of wisdom."


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Aug 25, 2009)

Probably the Greatest constructive report on 4-ACO-DMT... the clarity but magnitude of the trip is felt just by the simple read (taken from drug-forums):

140lb ~6ft male.

15mg - Very light trip, mild visuals similar to acid wiggles, felt like a day dream, like being a kid again and the world being so fascinating, moderately tactile, and had a fair bit of energy. A lot of mental chatter, continuous thinking.

20mg - Color enhancement is the most notable effect in comparison to 15, colors shifted in spectrum, shag rug swayed and danced. Looked at spots on a plant and thought they were bugs crawling around. Another notable effect being the complete inability to communicate, it is like a game of charades, thoughts are clear but unvocalizable. And quite a bit of laughter.


26mg - Perfect, a well rounded heavy trip, without the impending fear of death that one feels on 30, though less visually intense. World appears glassy, mild vertigo while walking, mild nausea, no vomiting. Trip starts speedy but levels off to a comfortable laze that feels wonderful, one point I felt like I was melting into a puddle. High tryptamine tolerance expect 4-5 hour ride. Low tryptamine tolerance expect 6-8.
????: Drugs Forum http://www.drugs-forum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=40643

30mg - Scary. Very intense. Very vivid closed and open eye visuals, creatures, complex geometry, etc. Breathing had to be consciously controlled to keep from hyperventilating, nearly blacked out on several occasions. Fear of death. Intense confusion, being unable to understand a concept like reading the time. Lose of identity, conscious mind lost contact with bodily senses, and mind felt as a part of a universal collective. Intense waves of nausea, but controlled and no vomiting. During come down the trip decreased to that at level 26mg then sharply back to baseline after a period of time.

In itself... doesnt the trip sounds identical to the main source found in mushrooms...I would call this BK-PSILOCYBE!
"


----------



## shepj (Aug 25, 2009)

lol bk-psilocybe ... I can make it easier for you:

Psilacetin


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Aug 25, 2009)

I saw psilacetin as one of the terms used in erowid... just added the BK in there because it looked nice 

Therefore, I wouldn't necessarily call the experience more warmer and euphoric due to the reports i read!


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Aug 25, 2009)

ive seen BK-MDMA 


...whats bk mean?


----------



## hom36rown (Aug 25, 2009)

Beta keto...


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Aug 25, 2009)

lols... yeah don't try looking up BK PSILOCYBE its just a made up term I used to classify 4-aco-dmt!


----------



## hom36rown (Aug 25, 2009)

Its a shame more of these chemicals don't have street names. We should take it upon ourselves to create some. What could we call 4-AcO-DMT? Besides psilacetin, and O-Acetylpsilocin, that is. SOmething with AcO in it, or perhaps a play on words involving shrooms?


----------



## tcoupemn12 (Aug 25, 2009)

fun game if i could fry on some i would think of something during the trip


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 25, 2009)

How about 4-Acres. Saw some call it that on Drug-Forums.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Aug 25, 2009)

No street names...because their total underground druggies...lols- they haven't surfaced to the streets yet!

It would be fun to stamp some kind of stereotypical figues on these RC's...such as FOXY METHOXY! Mine was BK-PSILOCYBE to signify a mushroom strain through a chemical source- kind of a play on word4!

I feel like I'm in some sort of literary craze right now...let's throw some names out there- ACE OF THE BASE!! Lols...yeah I think that has some charm to it as well! ACE being for the acetoxy..and base for being the main chemical found in mushrooms...does anybody else find this suitable?


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 25, 2009)

Not really but ACE is a pretty good name for it.


----------



## hom36rown (Aug 25, 2009)

I think ace of the base is a little long. 4 acres is cool.

What about the 2c's. I think they should all be girls names corresponding to the first letter. B could be becky, E could be Erica...etc etc. Although the names 2c-b, 2c-i, etc sounds pretty cool as it is, and most people don't know even know what it is, so no real reason to use a code word either.


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 25, 2009)

LMAO! Becky and Erica are horrible names IMO. I knoe they were just examples but I do like your Idea.


----------



## hom36rown (Aug 25, 2009)

lol. I thought Lucy and Alice were cool names for acid, so I figured it might work with 2c's too.


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 25, 2009)

Yah it's a good idea.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Aug 25, 2009)

Thats a bombastic idea HOMEGROWN!

Female names for 2c's since their more of a entactogen/empathogenic kind of high... more feminine! Not as hard AS DON'S, DOC'S ETC!

Ace of the BASE.. is too long! BUT ACE would do 

HMMMMMM... LETS rephrase those 2c names:

2c-b (bridget)
2c-c (clarrisa)
2c-d (daisy)
2c-e (eva-lisa)

etc.

CHEERS!


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 25, 2009)

Those are better names.... but still seems not right!! But w/e.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Aug 25, 2009)

PWP's... why dont you throw some into the mix... i'll like to see your stance on the 2c's


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 25, 2009)

How about Electra for 2C-E.  I always get an electric feeling when I'm on it.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Aug 25, 2009)

OHHHH hell yeah PWP'S... lets adopt some super hero names for the 2c's.. ELECTRA is perfecto


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 25, 2009)

2-candy-canes


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Aug 25, 2009)

Playing With PEA's said:


> 2-candy-canes


 Brilliant stuff... keep it coming!


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 25, 2009)

Nah but do you like 'Candy' for 2C-C? I got another one I like.


----------



## hom36rown (Aug 25, 2009)

Candy is already used for ecstasy pills.


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 25, 2009)

Well it's more of a nickname for pills in general.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Aug 26, 2009)

Yeah candy is the general term thrown out there for ecstasy tablets... but hell it doesn't hurt to stretch the colloqual drug term.... 2c-c (2-Candy-Canes)... and 2c-c is consider to be a very mellow, milder version of 2c-i... so why not adopt this saying!

Great stuff PWP's


----------



## shepj (Aug 26, 2009)

hah 2-candy-canes! epic! I'd plus rep you but I can't again


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Aug 26, 2009)

Hmmmmmmm... How do u rep someone?

I'm anticipating the open of the RC supplier...a few more days...and 2c-i and 2c-c here I come


----------



## tcoupemn12 (Aug 26, 2009)

in the green bar at the top of each post right of tread post #...................................................................................................................................................... .#256^+rep^, report


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Aug 26, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Hmmmmmmm... How do u rep someone?
> 
> I'm anticipating the open of the RC supplier...a few more days...and 2c-i and 2c-c here I come


 
tomorrow right?


----------



## thehairyllama (Aug 26, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Hmmmmmmm... How do u rep someone?
> 
> I'm anticipating the open of the RC supplier...a few more days...and 2c-i and 2c-c here I come


Heh been waiting for the same haha.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Aug 26, 2009)

Supposedly its tomorrow... but the site has been opening and closing for the past month now... so let's see what happens!

My fingers are crossed


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 26, 2009)

Sometime this week it will be fully open if everything goes as planned.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Aug 26, 2009)

True... the people who are running the site are doing a fabulous job of relaying info in the best manner... I wouldn't go so far as having a twitter page... as problems can arise.... eventhough the page settings can be set at private... it is still an open network like myspace, facebook etc, correct? Monitored for such stated activities?


----------



## shepj (Aug 27, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Hmmmmmmm... How do u rep someone?
> 
> I'm anticipating the open of the RC supplier...a few more days...and 2c-i and 2c-c here I come


green bar, next to the post count, looks like a scale.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Aug 27, 2009)

Thnks for the reply SHEPj... but some other lad already helped me with that inquiry


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 28, 2009)

*I* know RC's....


----------



## hom36rown (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 28, 2009)

hom36rown said:


>


is the best!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Aug 28, 2009)

Hell yeah! RC cola quenches more than my thirst...it quenches my psychedelic taste buds 

Damn, so it looks like anothe week long wait


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 28, 2009)

Why????????


----------



## thehairyllama (Aug 29, 2009)

I told you haha sucks huh?!?


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 29, 2009)




----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Aug 31, 2009)

So yes...PWP's...it is another week or so until then officially open...this was the second close shop they were referring to!

Ahhhh I am so drained from Las Vegas... 2 grams of high purity TONY MONTANA...sure aided me in my long texas holdem nites!


----------



## shepj (Aug 31, 2009)

woohoo.. then it's time for some business.


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Aug 31, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> So yes...PWP's...it is another week or so until then officially open...this was the second close shop they were referring to!
> 
> Ahhhh I am so drained from Las Vegas... 2 grams of high purity TONY MONTANA...sure aided me in my long texas holdem nites!


my cousin came home +1200. he fcking loved it (even when you count in the money he spent on everything from airfare to hotel and food and drinks). went there for a week. came back and 4 days later went back cuz he said "life when you get back sucks cuz its a different world out there"

i wanna go so bad!


----------



## SkyHighKyal (Sep 1, 2009)

Okay, definately get 2c-e its like really really really good acid okay, get it get it get it get it, gooood shit.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 1, 2009)

To CreepySteve:

Indeed, if you know your way around the poker table... you'll surely get ahead! Like I say the two cards in your card and the big initial flop is the most important cards that will determine your fate... I came out 500 bucks on top. It was a 40 dollar buy in... and $1-2 denominations... the best part you can walk out whenever ... if you have a nasty run... you have the liberty of taking off... some games have no betting restrictions and you must play til the bloody end... this is best played by people who have the big bucks... because money is intimidation!

I hope I have the chance to try out 2c-e... once I have licked the effects of 2c-i and I am able to maintain my counternance... I will step up and take on the 8-12 hr trip


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Sep 2, 2009)

i wanted to go for my 21 b-day. not too far off... but thats what i want to do. i wanna do it hangover style hahaha


speaking of acid... my gf said shes going in with her friends 10 hits for 100 bucks. she said she was going to get 4 hits. 2 for me 2 for her.   ive never done acid!!

and as for the rc's i need to save for money. everytime i get enough some shit comes up... fuck my life. ive been looking forward to this for so long!!!!!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 3, 2009)

CreepyStevie69 said:


> i wanted to go for my 21 b-day. not too far off... but thats what i want to do. i wanna do it hangover style hahaha
> 
> 
> speaking of acid... my gf said shes going in with her friends 10 hits for 100 bucks. she said she was going to get 4 hits. 2 for me 2 for her.   ive never done acid!!
> ...


 Seriously... u havent tried sid before??? I wouldn't be too enthused... most acid is so watered down nowadays... it ain't even funny! 

You most definitely will need more than 2 hits to reach a plus 3 in my opinion. The mcg's most of the time are degraded by poor storage conditions and minor adulterants. After 2003, lsd has been suffering... and its comeback looks bleak.

But all the best to you!


----------



## thehairyllama (Sep 3, 2009)

Yeah its a shame about the acid =\. It will never be like it was before.


----------



## Chromulan (Sep 3, 2009)

I've got a question
I have seen chemicals of interest on certain websites, but they're scheduled. I was wondering if anybody has ever ordered something that was scheduled or has any input on this subject?


----------



## thehairyllama (Sep 3, 2009)

There is a lot thats not schedualed directly. Try those.


----------



## Chromulan (Sep 3, 2009)

Well I've tried most of those, at least the ones I've wanted to try. I'm very well aware of what is and isn't scheduled. To be specific, I've seen certain vendors sell stuff like t7, amt, and foxy. I'm just wondering if anybody has gotten away with ordering something like this, and how safe it is


----------



## thehairyllama (Sep 3, 2009)

Im sure its not all that safe, but possible. You can get anything online =D. Just do your homework and make sure its legit or you could have some feds kicking your doors in.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 3, 2009)

To Chromulan:

If you have taken most of the underground rc's... I would think you would know how safe or legitimate it is that certain vendors carry more of the constricted chemicals: foxy, 2c-b, 2ct-7. I would be highly doubtful of any vendor carrying these... these chemicals have a high turnover rate for failure and possible seizure.

Buy I am more eager than ever... 5 more days and the rc ordering begins


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Sep 3, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Seriously... u havent tried sid before??? I wouldn't be too enthused... most acid is so watered down nowadays... it ain't even funny!
> 
> You most definitely will need more than 2 hits to reach a plus 3 in my opinion. The mcg's most of the time are degraded by poor storage conditions and minor adulterants. After 2003, lsd has been suffering... and its comeback looks bleak.
> 
> But all the best to you!


 
nope never done it... i was more worried about my gf taking 2 hits. she tweaks real easy. but she has done shrooms before. 2.9 grams. should i tell her to get more? im sure i can handle it. i have a good grasp of drugs and dont tweak too nad at all really.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 3, 2009)

OH trust me... its not everyday you run into LSD... 3 hits will do the trick


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Sep 3, 2009)

i hope this goes through.


shit i think 3 hits would be too much for her no? shes a small girl lol


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 3, 2009)

CreepyStevie69 said:


> i hope this goes through.
> 
> 
> shit i think 3 hits would be too much for her no? shes a small girl lol


Best option for your one and only is to take 2 initial hits... wait 2hrs... see the outcome... if its too mellow... which mostly will be the case... strive for another hit... 3 hits should be the perfect mark... on 3 occasions... people who offered me lsd told me it was some pretty potent stuff and recommended taking 2 hits... 2 hits was like taking 2 grams of mushies... but without the visuals! It was a tad speedy compared to shrooms... yet it was enjoyable and provided nice mental clarity... with a hint of euphoria- although nothing too special... for the price (2 hits, 10 bucks a pop) wasnt worth it in my opinon. Remember, blotters are sometimes passed off as other rc's... could be more likely DOC, DON's etc... which focus more on a mental, paranoia high.


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Sep 3, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Best option for your one and only is to take 2 initial hits... wait 2hrs... see the outcome... if its too mellow... which mostly will be the case... strive for another hit... 3 hits should be the perfect mark... on 3 occasions... people who offered me lsd told me it was some pretty potent stuff and recommended taking 2 hits... 2 hits was like taking 2 grams of mushies... but without the visuals! It was a tad speedy compared to shrooms... yet it was enjoyable and provided nice mental clarity... with a hint of euphoria- although nothing too special... for the price (2 hits, 10 bucks a pop) wasnt worth it in my opinon. Remember, blotters are sometimes passed off as other rc's... could be more likely DOC, DON's etc... which focus more on a mental, paranoia high.


 

hmmm ill keep that in mind. 

ill update here with any lsd related info, 

my roommate and i were actually going to go walking around trying to find people selling trips. lol


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 3, 2009)

CreepyStevie69 said:


> hmmm ill keep that in mind.
> 
> ill update here with any lsd related info,
> 
> my roommate and i were actually going to go walking around trying to find people selling trips. lol


 Dude tell me you're leaving in San Fran... or near Humboult University... otherwise... i wouldnt be walking around looking for lsd... I dont think things work that way.


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Sep 3, 2009)

well i was walking around this other school by me a couple days ago and some guy was walking past me and whispered "acid and shrooms..." i was surprised so i froe for a second and by the time it kicked in he was way gone.

we were going to walk around trying that again...


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 3, 2009)

CreepyStevie69 said:


> well i was walking around this other school by me a couple days ago and some guy was walking past me and whispered "acid and shrooms..." i was surprised so i froe for a second and by the time it kicked in he was way gone.
> 
> we were going to walk around trying that again...


 Ahhhh one of those weird ass looters... that fellow has to be careful or he's gonna get rolled by school police! Did you check out the shrooms? Did they have blue spotings... or bruising.. thats the way to tell if they're legitimate... I would never buy sid from a stranger... it could be fatal! Did you see what form the acid was... blotter paper, liquid... cubes... what?


----------



## hom36rown (Sep 4, 2009)

LOL, I see people do that at clubs and raves, walk by and whisper X, or K or whatever, but its never happened to me just walking down the street. Thats a little strange, that guy must really need customers.


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Sep 4, 2009)

i didnt look at any of his product. i was walking one way he was walking the other. it took a little while to realize what just happened and i didnt wanna run up to him "wait wait" half way down the block. plus as soon as i realized what he said i realized i didnt have cash. just plastic.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 4, 2009)

CreepyStevie69 said:


> i didnt look at any of his product. i was walking one way he was walking the other. it took a little while to realize what just happened and i didnt wanna run up to him "wait wait" half way down the block. plus as soon as i realized what he said i realized i didnt have cash. just plastic.


 It was probably a good thing that you only had plastic in your pocket... because this guy was a bit airy in his head... and im not talking about the cerebral spinal fluid he has running in his head... lols


----------



## shepj (Sep 4, 2009)

that's how the heroin dealers sell in my town pretty much.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 4, 2009)

shepj said:


> that's how the heroin dealers sell in my town pretty much.


 Yeah... thats a whole different plot, scheme, story!

Herion dealers have that sort of charisma or subtle action... herion has a defineable look...as lsd could be a nice cup of h2o


----------



## shepj (Sep 4, 2009)

I've seen assholes get punked via lsd dealers & waterbottles.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 4, 2009)

shepj said:


> I've seen assholes get punked via lsd dealers & waterbottles.


 Exactly, my point has been spoken... thnks for the re-justification SHEPJ 

If people were only more savvy.. and knew lsd is degradable in light... and water bottles are reflective beacons of light!


----------



## shepj (Sep 4, 2009)

lol.. I meant:

LSD dealer took syringe (like a 'slin syringe) and injected it into a water bottle, then gave it to a dick fuck. dude tripped sac . Granted, if he had permitted the time for UV radiation and heat to degrade it, it wouldn't have done shit


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 4, 2009)

oh fuck yeah... you never wanna take a gulp of acid


----------



## shepj (Sep 4, 2009)

yeah.. I sure as hell don't anyways, I know someone who would tho. lol


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 4, 2009)

Its like taking advantage of are youths... heres a lollipop, step into my van.. maybe not to that extreme... but messing with someones mind like that is not a funny ordeal.


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Sep 4, 2009)

reminds me of my sister. first time she did salvia was 100x. her boyfriend put it on top of the bowl with out telling her lol. she said everything turned to water...


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 4, 2009)

CreepyStevie69 said:


> reminds me of my sister. first time she did salvia was 100x. her boyfriend put it on top of the bowl with out telling her lol. she said everything turned to water...


LMAO... thats a very good example!

100x IS SOMEONE WHO HAS TOLERANCE TO THE SUBSTANCE...

I bet that put ur sis in a comatose state for 10 mins or so...

Dude, I was just informed that my friend stumbled upon a gram of DMT!


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Sep 4, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> LMAO... thats a very good example!
> 
> 100x IS SOMEONE WHO HAS TOLERANCE TO THE SUBSTANCE...
> 
> ...


 

i hate you  just kidding...


im just jealous. i really wanna trip!!!! with any luck ill just get drunk tonight.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 4, 2009)

CreepyStevie69 said:


> i hate you  just kidding...
> 
> 
> im just jealous. i really wanna trip!!!! with any luck ill just get drunk tonight.


Sorry for throwing out those 3 letters that mean so much to the psychedlic world! My stomach is full of pent up energy... its like my solar plexus wants to burst and radiante itself towards the admiration of the Poseidon skies!

Getting drunk can be as repetitive as waking up... its a triffle ordeal... sometimes the soul must break loose from habit- thus exploring the mind!


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Sep 4, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Sorry for throwing out those 3 letters that mean so much to the psychedlic world! My stomach is full of pent up energy... its like my solar plexus wants to burst and radiante itself towards the admiration of the Poseidon skies!
> 
> Getting drunk can be as repetitive as waking up... its a triffle ordeal... sometimes the soul must break loose from habit- thus exploring the mind!


 
my thoughts exactly!


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Sep 4, 2009)

i totally agree with you actually when you said getting drunk can be as repetative as waking up


----------



## shepj (Sep 4, 2009)

hehe.. nice find. Synthetic DMT or extracted? 

You wanna try somethin a lil more rare? Find some DPT, that shit is rugged!


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Sep 4, 2009)

dpt?


explain shep...


----------



## Sgt. Floyd (Sep 4, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Dude, I was just informed that my friend stumbled upon a gram of DMT!


I am way past due for my first DMT experience. I've been contemplating and reading about it for years ever since I heard Joe Rogan talking about it on some radio show.


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Sep 5, 2009)

mail me some?

just kiddding of course.
unless youre not....


for the sakw of this thread im kidding


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 5, 2009)

Its synthetic DMT...97.6 pure as suggested....I heard 3 hits will blow your imagination out of this world.

DPT...also known as THE LIGHT...is a very celestial experience as connoted by many users...have u ever heard of the Church of TRUE INNER LIGHT...supposedly that was one of their major tools for divination.


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Sep 5, 2009)

yeah. how do you get into a church so youre legal to do psychs?


----------



## shepj (Sep 5, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Its synthetic DMT...97.6 pure as suggested....I heard 3 hits will blow your imagination out of this world.
> 
> DPT...as known as THE LIGHT...is a very celestial experience as connoted by many users...have u ever head of the Church of TRUE INNER LIGHT...supposedly that was one of their major tools for divination.


DPT.. my friend goes "It's really really mild", yeah.. mild, that's it.

Nice on the purity too


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 5, 2009)

shepj said:


> DPT.. my friend goes "It's really really mild", yeah.. mild, that's it.
> 
> Nice on the purity too


 I sense a bit of sarcasm their... lmao 

Actually I've been sending a few emails to the CHURCH OF TRUE INNER LIGHT... they responded once... but afterwards no reply. I made it seem like I wanted to be an avid member of their church society... their response... was they have literature posted up to help in ones faith... although, my clear inquistion to them was to join their faith. Any churce of their sorts is very close knit... otherwise, their operation will be closed down to news media portraying churches of those kind.

How would you compare and differentiate the DPT experience from the DMT experience... I am looking forward to SHEPJ response!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 5, 2009)

Joe Rogan is one crazy fellow!

Who would of known that Mr. Rogan... UFC commentator/ Fear Factor host was a big advocate for psychedelics... he is a big fan of DMT and shrooms!

Last year I had the priviledge in studying Sensory Deprivation Tanks... also knowned as floating tanks... google it... its a really bizarre experience which was invented by John Lilly. I personally know the owner of Floating Labs... a business in Venice Beach, CA.... who personally built a deprivation tank for Joe Rogan... youtube and you'll see


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 5, 2009)

Has anyone had the priviledge in joining the MAPS CONVENTION in san fran? I just received word... that a few buddies of mine wanna hit it up next yr... its sometime in spring!


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Sep 5, 2009)

never heard of it


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 5, 2009)

CreepyStevie69 said:


> never heard of it


 Time to check it out bro...

Im not sure if they have facilties in other states... the business owner known as Crashed... is widely known about around the world... many universities are contacted him for his services!


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Sep 5, 2009)

looks like its google time


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 5, 2009)

CreepyStevie69 said:


> looks like its google time


 Hell yeah!

Im telling you bro you'll find a cornocopia of interesting things on Sensory Deprivation Tanks... John Lilly the inventor did mad amounts of Ketamine in the tank... if you want to know the right way or atmosphere to do special k in... thats the place... He is also the inventor of Ketamine!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 5, 2009)

Sweet, I'm officially a pothead


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Sep 5, 2009)

lol on the pothead thing 

that sounds crazy. i need to find a report on that trip! i love disecting ones subconcious. 

my spelling is shit.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 5, 2009)

CreepyStevie69 said:


> lol on the pothead thing
> 
> that sounds crazy. i need to find a report on that trip! i love disecting ones subconcious.
> 
> my spelling is shit.


Maybe its all that liquor you drank yesterday... lols

Oh definitely John Lilly will dissect your subconscious... yeah, now thats how you spell it... wheres a thesarus when you need one... thank god for spellcheck


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 5, 2009)

The DMT that my fellow colleagues have is not of the extracted phyllaris sorts... but of the SYNTHETIC KIND.... not 5-meo-dmt... BUT n,n dmt


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Sep 5, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Maybe its all that liquor you drank yesterday... lols
> 
> Oh definitely John Lilly will dissect your subconscious... yeah, now thats how you spell it... wheres a thesarus when you need one... thank god for spellcheck


 
dont you mean dictionary... lol


howd you know i got drunk yesterday?!?!?


----------



## Sgt. Floyd (Sep 5, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Joe Rogan is one crazy fellow!
> 
> Who would of known that Mr. Rogan... UFC commentator/ Fear Factor host was a big advocate for psychedelics... he is a big fan of DMT and shrooms!
> 
> Last year I had the priviledge in studying Sensory Deprivation Tanks... also knowned as floating tanks... google it... its a really bizarre experience which was invented by John Lilly. I personally know the owner of Floating Labs... a business in Venice Beach, CA.... who personally built a deprivation tank for Joe Rogan... youtube and you'll see


He actually had a contest going for a while to give away his first sensory dep tank cause he was moving and having another one built. I WILL have one someday.

Its bizarre how the brain reacts when it is completly deprived of sensory imput from your surroundings.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 5, 2009)

One sense take a the place of another.... its very much similar to how synathesia works when on psychedelics, correct?


----------



## Sgt. Floyd (Sep 5, 2009)

The way I understand it, your brain isn't wired to work without some sensory input. Then you're brain shifts from its normal conscious brain wave pattern into its theta brain wave in an attempt to fill in the information it isn't receiving or protect itself for some reason. Its pretty interesting.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 5, 2009)

Sgt. Floyd said:


> The way I understand it, your brain isn't wired to work without some sensory input. Then you're brain shifts from its normal conscious brain wave pattern into its theta brain wave in an attempt to fill in the information it isn't receiving or protect itself for some reason. Its pretty interesting.


Tis is Sgt 

I've study the different brain states invasively and would love to romance about its theories... but i'm a bit stumped on time. Have you ever been in a Sensory Deprivation Tank? I've had to priviledge to float several times... the first time is a very odd experience... takes some time to get familiar with... after a half hour or so... your mind becomes more illusive... then a waking dream state occurs... you actually forget that you're floating inside some device... anywho, i'll explain much more later!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 5, 2009)

Dude... where in the world is PLAYING WITH PEA'S... i MISS is ass!

im off... texas holdem time!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 8, 2009)

Okay im gettin a bit frustrated with this online vendor... again, their taking another week to reopen... my opinion on them is becoming more and more untrusthworthy!

This better be the last time they close for a while!


----------



## shepj (Sep 8, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Okay im gettin a bit frustrated with this online vendor... again, their taking another week to reopen... my opinion on them is becoming more and more untrusthworthy!
> 
> This better be the last time they close for a while!


lol 

Read their new reopening date, then read the second paragraph. 

_"collected until September 15."_

I think they were going to open then regardless.

EDIT:

JWH-200 

_"This substance provides a high which is comparable to marijuana."_

with less sedating effects.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 8, 2009)

It may have been regardless... but ugh... im getting real impatient here!


----------



## shepj (Sep 8, 2009)

gray market products, always gotta give it more patience than you would for shit on the normal market, or even black market. lol funny how that works


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 8, 2009)

gray market... a medium betwen the legal and illegal... im still hanging in their


----------



## shepj (Sep 9, 2009)

lol I love how rc's aren't piss tested for


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 9, 2009)

Thank god its only a standard five panel test


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 9, 2009)

and most drugs are not fat soluble... making them an easy exit


----------



## shepj (Sep 9, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> and most drugs are not fat soluble... making them an easy exit


lol, good thing I'm around 4% body fat  hahaha. 

my thoughts are, if you're dumb enough to go in on something like LSD and they use an extended panel test and you somehow manage to get caught, you fuckin deserved to get caught. Like you pretty much have to be on it to get busted! Yet somehow stupid fuckers do?!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 9, 2009)

lean cruisine you are SHEPj... lols 

No need for a drug test when the person administering the test most likely will be aware of the adverse effects that lsd will show... pupil dilation, excessive perspiration, muscular twitching in face (facials muscles are extremely affected by psychoatives for some odd reason)... all this will show that your one drugged out fucker... lmao


----------



## shepj (Sep 9, 2009)

yeh.. been doin mixed martial arts for a while, and used to do powerlifting shit.. so I try to stay healthy . 

haha I'm just sayin! Some people manage to fail a piss test for LSD... makes me scratch my head.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 9, 2009)

I wonder how that is possible... you have any suggestions?

You basically sweat off the lsd during the whole process... the metabolics of lsd is lightspeed quick... 

They must have the worst secretion glands ever!


----------



## shepj (Sep 9, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> I wonder how that is possible... you have any suggestions?
> 
> You basically sweat off the lsd during the whole process... the metabolics of lsd is lightspeed quick...
> 
> They must have the worst secretion glands ever!


They are stupid, when they know they have a test, they take it before the test.. it would be like dropping some fucking weed in your piss cup. hahaha


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 9, 2009)

shepj said:


> They are stupid, when they know they have a test, they take it before the test.. it would be like dropping some fucking weed in your piss cup. hahaha


 Those are some true ass psychonauts.. or wait....

Those are some true DUMBASSES... as RED says from that 70's SHOW


----------



## shepj (Sep 9, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Those are some true ass psychonauts.. or wait....
> 
> Those are some true DUMBASSES... as RED says from that 70's SHOW


some people just need.. uh.. *trying to think*.. oh yeah! 

A FOOT UP THEIR ASS! lol

love that 70's show..


----------



## shepj (Sep 10, 2009)

Playing With PEA's 1 said:


> Let's talk about RC's!!!


okay.. if you could have any RC (cannabinoid, tryptamine, phenethylamine, or beta-ketone) customed synthed.. what would it be?


----------



## shepj (Sep 10, 2009)

sounds interesting . I see it is listed under the Fed. Analogue Act.. but I do not see the scheduling. 

Whinnie the fricken pooh! lol niice ;-D.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 10, 2009)

Dude... playing with pea's is back! Did they knock you off... i see your post count has diminished greatly!

Pro-lad... prophalatic... what? lols.... its google time again!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 10, 2009)

Pro-lad is categorized as what?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 10, 2009)

hmmmm...jewler failed... is that some kind of transatlantic accent... lols


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 10, 2009)

and its significance to my reply is?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 10, 2009)

Ah... I thought you were gesturing at a Stuttering Stanley...lmao


----------



## shepj (Sep 10, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Pro-lad is categorized as what?


An analogue of LSD, making it a tryptamine.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 10, 2009)

In which ways would you say that PRO-LAD is a good analogue... duration, mental clarity, body load wise?


----------



## shepj (Sep 10, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> In which ways would you say that PRO-LAD is a good analogue... duration, mental clarity, body load wise?


Here is the TIHKAL entry..

http://www.erowid.org/library/books_online/tihkal/tihkal51.shtml


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 10, 2009)

Ahhhh I just read the account... its probably one of the most comical accounts i read in TIKHAL... it seems very easy going.... not as universally cosmic as lsd is but it does the job. Alexander just keeps on pushing the envelope towards development


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 10, 2009)

Hmmmm... I havent seen any chemical supplier hold pro-lad as one of their "special ingredients"... its seems like a very accessible sort of psychedelic... a walk in the park compared to traditional lsd.... and I read several accounts on bluelight.org... and many say its a very fun chemical... but it never reaches the significance of lsd.... much like 2c-b is compared to other 2c's.


----------



## shepj (Sep 10, 2009)

It's a royal fucking pain in the dick to make... and may not be cost efficient to sell (from a vendors standpoint, not the buyers). 

In order to make Pro-Lad:

Step 1) Synthesize LSD (okay, pretty difficult in itself but I'll continue)
Step 2) Synthesize Eth-Lad (Not getting any easier, couple nasty chemicals too)
Step 3) Synthesize Pro-Lad (Still is going to take some skill)

Now let's hope it's not like ALD-52 (N-acetyl-LSD), and doesn't start breaking down into something that we weren't aiming for after all that friggen work!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 10, 2009)

If im not mistaken... your basically saying that pro-lad first has to be synthesized into LSD... then other processes have to be taken to make pro-lad..... whoa, now I see why chemist wouldnt go through the trouble...the supplies they use are still highly watched substances and are easily checked by officials. Plus, as you said the yield or dosage is much more costly since the dosage units are much higher, correct?


----------



## shepj (Sep 11, 2009)

LSD is the precursor in this reaction, unless you have LSD (or a supplier for Eth-Lad), it is not possible (or atleast highly improbable) to have Pro-Lad .

The chemicals are just as hard to get (obviously as you have to synthesize lsd) lol.. 

If I read this right, Eth-Lad (from LSD) has a 61% yield, and Pro-Lad (from Eth-Lad) has a 72% yield. Which would make ~ 44% total yield.

The dosage units are not significantly higher:

_Pro-Lad_
*DOSAGE* : 100 - 200 micrograms, orally

_LSD-25_
*DOSAGE* : 60 to 200 micrograms, orally


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 11, 2009)

Yikes... I do agree... whats the point in making pro-lad when in simple return you can have the signature touch of lsd


----------



## shepj (Sep 12, 2009)

it's a different experience, plus, bragging rites


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 14, 2009)

I see your point SHEPJ... with a substance like PRO-LAD... you can shape the experience, mold it to fit your texture. Bragging rights would be another reason.


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Sep 14, 2009)

just dropping by to say hi guys, my comp is broken so ill be on far and few between. acid is a serious oppertunity soon!!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 14, 2009)

Hope its sooner than later CreepyStevie!

PWP'S... dude are you again with another username... its like 2c-e? bro... the density of pro-lad seems no where close to 2c-e... very, very mild!


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Sep 14, 2009)

ill let you know. i know it seems im always like yeah im getting this but never get it lol. psychadelics are hard to come by. for me at least. and i got to get a job before i get rc's. i just dont want you guys to think im just talking shit.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 14, 2009)

CreepyStevie69 said:


> ill let you know. i know it seems im always like yeah im getting this but never get it lol. psychadelics are hard to come by. for me at least. and i got to get a job before i get rc's. i just dont want you guys to think im just talking shit.


 Exactly... dont jump the gun!

First stabilize your life than worry about gracing yourself with a psychedelic experience.. voyages are met for the priviledged... helped up high and respect acknowledgment of its power!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 15, 2009)

I think that has been made pretty clear by all the talk in these forums pwp's....


----------



## hom36rown (Sep 16, 2009)

You guys got a good site for eleCCtra? Someone hit me up.


----------



## shepj (Sep 16, 2009)

wtf is elecctra? 2c-c?


----------



## hom36rown (Sep 16, 2009)

lol, I think PWP came up with the name. elecctra = 2ce. 2cc = 2 candy canes, remember?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 16, 2009)

lmao... yes it was a concept name mention by pwp's... names for rc's 

Hmmmm... shepj... do you have any updates with the vendor... please pm with any updates... im getting quite frustrated with them.... they keep on publicizing news updates... but _still_ not accepting new customers... i want my god darn rc's already!


----------



## shepj (Sep 16, 2009)

They are not accepting new registrations, if that doesn't fit your schedule, go to one of the less reputable vendors and take your chance of not getting anything in return for your money. You can weigh that out.. 

wait for top-notch products vs. send out your money immediately and get nothing

They just moved a company, did you expect everything to be 100% the day after they open?


----------



## hom36rown (Sep 16, 2009)

Hmm, I think I know what vendor youre talking about...does it start with a b?


----------



## shepj (Sep 16, 2009)

It starts with a yes, but no need for hints


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 16, 2009)

I understand your disposition SHEPJ...I know that they relocated quite some distance...but they announced that they were already situated with their new surroundings...and they were taking some time away to recooperate from all their hard work. Its now that time and their talking about new registration forms and such when their not even taking new customers.... I am waiting diligently because I have a very strong gut feeling that they're legitimate. I already got juked by another vendor...it aint gonna happen again!


----------



## shepj (Sep 16, 2009)

lol I agree, they do need to hurry their asses up.. but for whatever reason they moved (hopefully to give them more security), I will put trust in them that it is worth it, and that when they are open to registration I will get some goodies


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 17, 2009)

True...in all sense, I think their weighing out all the problems they have and trying to convey that to the customer. Therefore, when they do accept new customers... They will avoid at all cost, customers who will properly fill out WU forms and not attempt to wire money. It is best that they work out most of their biggest problems and then try to attempt to open up with greater, smoother success


----------



## shepj (Sep 17, 2009)

This is random.. but you guys will appreciate it I think.. So we were talking about LSD/Eth-Lad/Pro-Lad rite?

_"What is all this excitement over ETH-LAD? I bet a billion hamburgers that no one but cooks and their close friends have access to this, if anyone. It's not easy to produce, it requires LSD as a precursor and it degrades in subzero temperatures and total darkness in a matter of months. Unblottable due to degradation (and blotter seems to be where this is rumored to be "found"), does not degrade into LSD--but water, unlike other analogues such as ALD-52 which make them worth the trouble. Geltabs and other mediums would be quite useless in shielding appropriately."_

So I guess I would have been right to assume Pro-Lad degrades into something... lol


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 17, 2009)

degrades into h20.... jog a mile and refresh yourself with some degradable PRO-LAD... screw gatorade... get all your electrolytes in PRO-LAD... THE NUMBER ONE DIETARY SUPPLEMENT... lmao

great stuff SHEPJ


----------



## shepj (Sep 17, 2009)

haha that would suck man.. LSD > XXX-Lad > H2O. All that work for what? Oh yeah, WATER! lol


----------



## shepj (Sep 17, 2009)

I don't know if they all do, but so I read, ETH-Lad does. Now granted PRO-Lad may not.. not rly a risk I want to take. A friend of mine was told ALD-52 was in her area and told me she has a couple sugar cubes of it.. I had to laugh and say 'No you now have sugar cubes of LSD" hahaha


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 17, 2009)

LOLS... yeah in Albert Hoffmans personally cookie jar


----------



## RC Maniac (Oct 10, 2009)

Jesus Christ, 40 pages of RC talk in a month. Fuckin crazy.


----------



## shepj (Oct 10, 2009)

meh... this is just scratching the mainstream RC surface, people mainly focus on those solely synthed by Shulgin.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 12, 2009)

shepj said:


> meh... this is just scratching the mainstream RC surface, people mainly focus on those solely synthed by Shulgin.


 Shepj, are you saying their are another array of rc's manufactured by other chemists?

I know jwh and some analogs of mdma are made up by other chemists... can you list others?


----------



## RC Maniac (Oct 12, 2009)

Theres alot more. Similar to Shulgin chemicals but made by other chemists.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 12, 2009)

RC Maniac said:


> Theres alot more. Similar to Shulgin chemicals but made by other chemists.


Again I know that... can you name a few though?

and are these worthy of consumption... or have any significance to Shulgin's "magical half-dozen?"


----------



## RC Maniac (Oct 12, 2009)

To name a few non-Shulgin or JWH from that popular vendor.

Mephedrone 
MDPV
Dimethocaine
MDAI

So, 6 Shulgins, 4 JWH, 4 Others. 

The largest contributer is obviously Shulgin but there are others.


----------



## RC Maniac (Oct 12, 2009)

I'd consume any Psychoactive RC that wouldnt hurt me. Are they going to be in your top twelve? Some might be.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 12, 2009)

None of those you listed would be in my top twelve... most of those are dangerous stimulants.... DIMETHOCAINE... is more harmful than cocaine... and cocaine is considered to be very bad for the heart. 1 gram and an overdose can occur on cocaine... i can imagine dimethocaine.

JWH'S seem to clitchy and mechanical.. too much of a trip to be relaxing on a daily basis like cannabis.. and its very carcinogenic i heard. Nothing too profound their!


----------



## RC Maniac (Oct 12, 2009)

JWH-073!!!! I'm serious! Just like the warm stoney relaxing weed you love to smoke!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 12, 2009)

jwh-073 might be of interest... but 018 I wouldn't touch with a 12in. match!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 12, 2009)

hmmmmmmmm... these threads have sparkled in the past few days.. and I think I might know why


----------



## Chromulan (Oct 12, 2009)

Matthew A. Parker, David E. Nicholes, and Aaron P. Monte are a few chemists who have invented some known psychedelic RCs.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 12, 2009)

Chromulan said:


> Matthew A. Parker, David E. Nicholes, and Aaron P. Monte are a few chemists who have invented some known psychedelic RCs.


 Thanks for those names... will be checking out those chemist. Keep bringing the info.... great stuff!


----------



## RC Maniac (Oct 12, 2009)

Chromulan said:


> Matthew A. Parker, David E. Nicholes, and Aaron P. Monte are a few chemists who have invented some known psychedelic RCs.


Bromo-DragonFLY, MDAI, 2C-B-FLY.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 12, 2009)

RC Maniac said:


> Bromo-DragonFLY, MDAI, 2C-B-FLY.


 I might give those chemicals a whirl... 2c-b fly might be stronger... but almost resembles the magnitude of 2c-b... great legal replacement for 2c-b, possibly 

Bromo-DragonFLY... scary if you tell me... if you know your shit.. and can properly assess the chemical on a blotter, all the best for ya! But again, is the body load worth it?

and mdai... it seems of great interest... because of its non-nuerotoxic affects and supposedly claimed.


----------



## RC Maniac (Oct 12, 2009)

2C-B-FLY isn't all that extraordinary, Bromo IS some insane shit, MDAI in one word; I'd say PURE.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 12, 2009)

RC Maniac said:


> 2C-B-FLY isn't all that extraordinary, Bromo IS some insane shit, MDAI in one word; I'd say PURE.


 Great you are for brevity SHEP... OH WAIT, I mean rc maniac... jajajajaj

Have you tried all these?


----------



## RC Maniac (Oct 12, 2009)

I have. But Bromo I've only tried twice. To much power for a human handle.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm gonna pm you soon mr maniac.. because im dumbfounded by you trying all these compounds... especially mdai since its soooooooooo new to the market!


----------



## RC Maniac (Oct 12, 2009)

Its not that new man. Made in the 90's. I first bought it in 2008.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 12, 2009)

RC Maniac said:


> Its not that new man. Made in the 90's. I first bought it in 2008.


 Exactly I mean its new to the market... meaning us! Not private researchers.


----------



## thehairyllama (Oct 13, 2009)

Delicious RC's where have you been all my life.


----------



## shepj (Oct 13, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> I'm gonna pm you soon mr maniac.. because im dumbfounded by you trying all these compounds... especially mdai since its soooooooooo new to the market!


I'm not dumfounded at all.. maybe you do need to send him a PM. lol.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 13, 2009)

Indeed I do... once I muster up all the proper questions and make myself a ham and cheese omellete I'll do so


----------



## shepj (Oct 13, 2009)

lol you could narrow it down to one question that could answer all your other ones at the same time.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 13, 2009)

shepj said:


> lol you could narrow it down to one question that could answer all your other ones at the same time.


 I would need to apply my thinking cap for this one... let me see if this will work



awwwwww... there we go!


----------



## shepj (Oct 13, 2009)

lol there we go, haha that always does it


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 13, 2009)

Sorry, I havent got back to you... busy with my chik's college hw... yes I'm doing her online midterm for criminal justice... geez call it information overload... 60 pgs read, 50 multiple choice questions, 10 fundamental questions, and 2 theme related essays!

and it ain't even my course! 

...well, at least I'll be above the law


----------



## RC Maniac (Oct 14, 2009)

Damn man! I've never and will never do someone elses homework.

What y'all on about with questions!


----------



## thehairyllama (Oct 14, 2009)

Yeah sucks your the one not getting the degree. But then again it doesnt. =D.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 15, 2009)

Its called a mutual exchange as I like to call it, or...

One of those nice implications polticians set out for business partnership, "ill rub your back, you rub mine" policy!

The questions...I'm just one curious george!!! 

Its always good being in the know


----------



## RC Maniac (Oct 15, 2009)

Hey, this off the topic of RC's but I sort of consider this thread a bit of a open discussion for the like-minded, anybody going to do a San Pedro extraction soon?


----------



## shepj (Oct 16, 2009)

RC Maniac said:


> Hey, this off the topic of RC's but I sort of consider this thread a bit of a open discussion for the like-minded, anybody going to do a San Pedro extraction soon?


No. But since you've spiked my curiosity, I would imagine you have a question or a tek about/for it?


----------



## thehairyllama (Oct 16, 2009)

I was thinking about it. Soon enough for sure. Ill probably go with the tea but Ill wait and check out other techs for it.


----------



## shepj (Oct 16, 2009)

All right, not to go off track here but I just realized something.

Most of the tryptamines and phenethylamines that people are familiar with are the:

2,5-Dimethoxy-4-(blah)phenethylamine
2,5-Dimethoxy-4-(blah)alpha-methylphenethylamine -a.k.a amphetamine

No one talks about the potential 2,6-Dimethoxy-4-blah blah blah's

hahaha meaning.. we will have a loooooooot more RC's shortly.


----------



## thehairyllama (Oct 16, 2009)

I wish I had venders for Dox's. Stronger and Longer =D.


----------



## shepj (Oct 16, 2009)

thehairyllama said:


> I wish I had venders for Dox's. Stronger and Longer =D.


I had DON like last year.. my stupidity eyeballed the liquid, got like 3x more than I thot was on there (noticed eventually). I tripped major sac for I don't even know how long!


----------



## thehairyllama (Oct 16, 2009)

Yeah accidental dosing more then you expect is nuts haha. Especially when you realize it. Dons on you like the early break of the sun comming over the horizon.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 16, 2009)

Hmmmm...sort of confused on what your trying to convey SHEPJ????????

And I'm a bit surprised you eyeballed a DOX compound...eyeballing something like 2c-c...wouldn't be that big a problem. But a 5mg difference can be seeing trees sway like hellos from seeing your soul evaporate. Not smart.


----------



## Chromulan (Oct 16, 2009)

shepj said:


> All right, not to go off track here but I just realized something.
> 
> Most of the tryptamines and phenethylamines that people are familiar with are the:
> 
> ...


I'm not a chemistry wizard or anything, but what kind of an effect would that have? longer trip, more intensity?


----------



## shepj (Oct 16, 2009)

Chromulan said:


> I'm not a chemistry wizard or anything, but what kind of an effect would that have? longer trip, more intensity?


Higher dosage, lesser duration, more than likely less strong. Regardless, take most of the RC tryptamines & phenethylamines and add another set of the same ones. Double the substances to ban.



ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Hmmmm...sort of confused on what your trying to convey SHEPJ????????
> 
> And I'm a bit surprised you eyeballed a DOX compound...eyeballing something like 2c-c...wouldn't be that big a problem. But a 5mg difference can be seeing trees sway like hellos from seeing your soul evaporate. Not smart.


lol it was just one of my moments.

It was in liquid.. I didn't take into account at the time being of spoons being concave, so I poured 1-2 (what I thought) drops in and it turned out to be like 3-4 lol. It was really fun actually, beyond the comeup as gastrointestinal discomfort sucked, it was just very intense interesting visuals. 

Occasionally people have to fuck up to learn something on their own, no? lol


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 16, 2009)

Fuck ups lead to the best kind of reform 

But what about the tyrptamines and phenethylamines you were speaking of?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 16, 2009)

Fuck ups lead to the best kind of reform 

But what about the tyrptamines and phenethylamines you were speaking of?


----------



## RC Maniac (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm not a chemistry expert either but I believe that other generation would be inactive.


----------



## RC Maniac (Oct 16, 2009)

shepj said:


> No. But since you've spiked my curiosity, I would imagine you have a question or a tek about/for it?


I think a detailed Mescaline extraction from San Pedro is just what H.S. needs! Along of course with a good trip report.


----------



## Chromulan (Oct 18, 2009)

thehairyllama said:


> Yeah accidental dosing more then you expect is nuts haha. Especially when you realize it. Dons on you like the early break of the sun comming over the horizon.


Yeah, once had some DOB on some blotter that i was told was lsd. I wouldn't say it was accidentally dosing more than i expected, cuz i thought it was cid, but that made for the craziest night/next day i've ever had still to this day.


----------



## RC Maniac (Oct 18, 2009)

Ya know, it's very weird but I do not have a single source of ANY DOx. I'd be glad to share a source if anybody would share a DOx source.


----------



## thehairyllama (Oct 18, 2009)

Delicious. I would love to get my hands on some DOx's.


----------



## Mr.KushMan (Oct 18, 2009)

PM me RCmaniac or thehairyllama, I got a couple DOx sources but only one I am willing to spread to few, the others are a little more exceptional.

Peace


----------



## shepj (Oct 18, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Fuck ups lead to the best kind of reform
> 
> But what about the tyrptamines and phenethylamines you were speaking of?


Occasionally.. what we live through makes us stronger, or atleast more educated.

What do you mean what about them? 



RC Maniac said:


> I'm not a chemistry expert either but I believe that other generation would be inactive.


I'm sure they would be active, but less intense. I don't know if they could exist for all the current 2,5-dimethoxy-4-blah blah blah's, but they could fit a few.

David E. Nichols has invented some cool RC's you prolly won't see in TIHKAL nor PIHKAL. 

But anywho, for example:

2,5-dimethoxy-4-methylamphetamine (DOM)

2,6-dimethoxy-4-methylamphetamine (Psi-DOM, &#936;-DOM)

*"_&#936;-DOM has similar effects to DOM, but is only around 1/3 - 1/2 the potency, with an active dose reported to be between 15-25 milligrams. The effects of &#936;-DOM last for around 6-8 hours_"

There is also a lil about &#936;-2C-T-4, 2C-D-FLY, etc.

*"_Indeed any of the 2Cx or DOx series of drugs could alternatively be made as the 2,6 isomer and would still be expected to show similar activity, although slightly less potent. In theory this would vastly expand the range of different hallucinogens that could be derived from this family of drugs._"





*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Psi-DOM


----------



## RC Maniac (Oct 18, 2009)

I'd love to try them but it seems like they wouldnt be all that special. But hell, maybe there'd be an absolutely amazing gem in there.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 19, 2009)

The PSI-DOM seems like one of interest since it carries a shorter duration... considered to be a thumped version of DON... MAYBE a hard, shorter trip for the business man


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 19, 2009)

Psi... ahhhhhh equivalent to a bake oven pie


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 19, 2009)

I love isomer friendly drugs... why, because it may reciprocate the possibility of having a dual action.

shorter/longer... you pick


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 6, 2009)

Don dom dob!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 12, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Don dom dob!


All those D's have me stuck on dumb!


----------



## shepj (Nov 12, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> All those D's have me stuck on dumb!


all those D's have me stuck on 'need source'...


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 12, 2009)

shepj said:


> all those D's have me stuck on 'need source'...


LMFAO! I rather stick to less of a fry experience!


----------



## shepj (Nov 12, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> LMFAO! I rather stick to less of a fry experience!


fry? hehe people takin DOx's is like me being sober  hahahah! lol j/p. 

I love em!


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 12, 2009)

I have a couple suspect DOx vendors. But still very suspect...


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 12, 2009)

Brevity said:


> I have a couple suspect DOx vendors. But still very suspect...


How sad Brevity I thought you were all hooked up that area. Don Juan once said don't copulate with DOM because he is one evil beast that one let you go for 48hrs of dread and duress enlightenment


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 12, 2009)

I actually have quite a few vendors that often sell DOx's. None are selling them right now and I don't have any DOx's in my possession. 

Nah, STP is great. DON, not so much. LOL


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 13, 2009)

Brevity said:


> I actually have quite a few vendors that often sell DOx's. None are selling them right now and I don't have any DOx's in my possession.
> 
> Nah, STP is great. DON, not so much. LOL


Ah STP the scarce powerful psychedelic that hit san fran streets for a short period!


----------



## OracleOfHallucinogens (Nov 13, 2009)

Brevity said:


> I actually have quite a few vendors that often sell DOx's. None are selling them right now and I don't have any DOx's in my possession.
> 
> Nah, STP is great. DON, not so much. LOL


haha you got to try some DON? I swear that shit only comes into the country like once a year lol. I found it (DON) to be an amazing trip... solely after the cripplingly painful onset wore off (and I am a very pain tolerant guy).


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 13, 2009)

OracleOfHallucinogens said:


> haha you got to try some DON? I swear that shit only comes into the country like once a year lol. I found it (DON) to be an amazing trip... solely after the cripplingly painful onset wore off (and I am a very pain tolerant guy).


By crippling effects... what are you referring to: stomach cramps, regulating temperatures, tachycadia, stiffness in the neck???????????


----------



## shepj (Nov 13, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> By crippling effects... what are you referring to: stomach cramps, regulating temperatures, tachycadia, stiffness in the neck???????????


pain.. a lot of pain. Total body load & intestinal pain.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 13, 2009)

Wouldn't expect other people on here to have tried DON!! LOL DON is not worth it IMO....


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 17, 2009)

DON may be a teacher, but one of those bitchy instructors that have no value, not even intrinsic value... but its still up in the air!


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 17, 2009)

Try it and report back.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 17, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Try it and report back.


don't use my sayings againts me


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 17, 2009)

Are you tridrugual?


----------



## shepj (Nov 18, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> DON may be a teacher, but one of those bitchy instructors that have no value, not even intrinsic value... but its still up in the air!


I learned something from it.. penguins can march inside swastikas, how to forget how to fall asleep, the definition of pain.

lol.. I don't think it carries many values regarding introspect, nor do I think you're going to learn much about society on it. To the best of my knowledge, it is purely visual.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 18, 2009)

DON Is what Aztecs would use to torture prisoners of war... put in poison darts... maybe use in weird rituals...


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 19, 2009)

Brevity said:


> DON Is what Aztecs would use to torture prisoners of war... put in poison darts... maybe use in weird rituals...


The Aztecs would throw ayahuasca in the fire and call it old rituals


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 19, 2009)

The Aztecs didn't use Ayahuasca did they?


----------



## shepj (Nov 19, 2009)

Brevity said:


> The Aztecs didn't use Ayahuasca did they?


they sure as hell didn't use DON 

I think the Aztecs were more towards peyote and psilocybe.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 19, 2009)

Also LSA and Datura.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 19, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Also LSA and Datura.


How would they synthesize that? Or would they?


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 19, 2009)

Ololiuqui.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 19, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Ololiuqui.


I am not a native chief


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 19, 2009)

No way in hell you could be. =)


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 19, 2009)

Brevity said:


> No way in hell you could be. =)


I don't have that intuitive primal instinct!


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 19, 2009)

Spidey's back and appears strung out.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 20, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Spidey's back and appears strung out.


I haven't seen him as of late today, where is he hiding?


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 20, 2009)

In his Gollum hole known as The nitrous oxide is on its way...


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 20, 2009)

Brevity said:


> In his Gollum hole known as The nitrous oxide is on its way...


at least its not in the K-HOLE where paranormal forces can take affect


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 20, 2009)

O.O

Yeh. MAYBE


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 20, 2009)

Brevity said:


> O.O
> 
> Yeh. MAYBE


What's the strangest K experience for ya BREVITY?


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 20, 2009)

_Vision? What do you know about my vision?! My vision would turn your world upside-down, tear asunder your illusions, and a sanctuary of your own ignorance would come crashing down around you. Ask yourself... are you __really ready to see that vision?_


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 20, 2009)

Brevity said:


> _Vision? What do you know about my vision?! My vision would turn your world upside-down, tear asunder your illusions, and a sanctuary of your own ignorance would come crashing down around you. Ask yourself... are you __really ready to see that vision?_


Really, from little old K?


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 20, 2009)

Indeed. From little old me taking little old K.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 20, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Indeed. From little old me taking little old K.


It thought it wasnt that profound for you...

There you go eating your words again!


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 20, 2009)

Where did I say that? Perhaps I've been contradictory.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 20, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Where did I say that? Perhaps I've been contradictory.


Yes you just saw your error now...

You said: ketamine is weak! 

Oh and my visions are beyond your worst nightmares... poppycock I say!


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 20, 2009)

I said Ketamina is weak. People really try and prove me wrong, fuck!!! Look it up. It's mexican Ketamine. It's weak shit.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 20, 2009)

Brevity said:


> I said Ketamina is weak. People really try and prove me wrong, fuck!!! Look it up. It's mexican Ketamine. It's weak shit.


lmao... your a trickster aren't you!

The generic version, bologne


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 20, 2009)

The kind you buy in vials in a mexican pharmacy. The watered down shit.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 23, 2009)

Brevity said:


> The kind you buy in vials in a mexican pharmacy. The watered down shit.


I wouldn't mind the water downed shit... just bake more my friend


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 24, 2009)

Which means it is weak.


----------



## shepj (Nov 26, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Which means it is weak.


once it's powder it's strong. lol


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 26, 2009)

shepj said:


> once it's powder it's strong. lol


Pulverize, pulverize, pulverize think those happy thoughts in your head


----------



## shepj (Nov 26, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Pulverize, pulverize, pulverize think those happy thoughts in your head


what? I meant to evaporate the 'weak' liquid into a strong powder


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 26, 2009)

shepj said:


> what? I meant to evaporate the 'weak' liquid into a strong powder


Eeeeeek, where their you go.. like more of a clump which has all the mescaline contents resided thereof


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 26, 2009)

shepj said:


> once it's powder it's strong. lol


Ketamina compared to the Ketamine at your local veterinarian, It's weak!  The chemical salt that is Ketamine is the same all around.


----------



## shepj (Nov 28, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Ketamina compared to the Ketamine at your local veterinarian, It's weak!  The chemical salt that is Ketamine is the same all around.


I understand, I was making a funny lol.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 28, 2009)

Hey look! The fat one made a funny!
Okay, I got one....if you were to cook any slower, why you wouldnt be cooking very fast now would you? (Pause.) Well that wasn't very funny....oh, oh...
okay I got one (giggling) if you were to cook any slower, you wouldn't need an egg timer, you would need an egg calander....hahahaha!! Oh yes, I went there!!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 1, 2009)

*once it's powder it's strong. lol *

Now their! SHEPJ now spoke the truth and you just got "MODED!"


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 1, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Hey look! The fat one made a funny!
> Okay, I got one....if you were to cook any slower, why you wouldnt be cooking very fast now would you? (Pause.) Well that wasn't very funny....oh, oh...
> okay I got one (giggling) if you were to cook any slower, you wouldn't need an egg timer, you would need an egg calander....hahahaha!! Oh yes, I went there!!


Who came first BREVITY, or the egg


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 1, 2009)

LMAO! Did you say "Moded"?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 1, 2009)

Brevity said:


> LMAO! Did you say "Moded"?


Yes the middle school term for getting scrathed!


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 1, 2009)

Scrathed???


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 1, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Scrathed???


Like off the list boy, come on BREVITY don't start with that petty im your instructor correct that word!

The kids gather around and all say, "YOU GOT MODED!"


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 1, 2009)

Never have I witnessed that.  Dumbass school you've came from.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 1, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Never have I witnessed that.  Dumbass school you've came from.


Moded may of been a different term where you grew up, but it differently caught on like playing pongs


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 1, 2009)

I understand the term MODED. It's all over the internet. But NEVER had I heard it at school.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 1, 2009)

Brevity said:


> I understand the term MODED. It's all over the internet. But NEVER had I heard it at school.


MODED was an early say-so in your face term in the early 90's... TOO early for your time skip!


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 1, 2009)

No I'm afraid, never had I heard it.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 1, 2009)

Brevity said:


> No I'm afraid, never had I heard it.


moded is a sure curse for some!


----------



## boarderofsnow (Dec 2, 2009)

If it's your first time on rc's i wouldn't go for 2c-e, you'd probably freak out.. i'd say go for 2c-i as your first, then 2c-t7 or methylone, then maybe 2c-e


----------



## boarderofsnow (Dec 2, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> moded is a sure curse for some!


i love some of the stupid arguments on this website haha i could smoke bowls and read them all day long lol


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 2, 2009)

boarderofsnow said:


> i love some of the stupid arguments on this website haha i could smoke bowls and read them all day long lol


Drinking inhibits me from talking shit... talk shit for hrs. on in 

How would you compare 2c-e?

or how about 2c-i, does it resemble ecstasy in many ways... how was the bodyload?


----------



## boarderofsnow (Dec 2, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Drinking inhibits me from talking shit... talk shit for hrs. on in
> 
> How would you compare 2c-e?
> 
> or how about 2c-i, does it resemble ecstasy in many ways... how was the bodyload?


hahaha.. 2c-b and 2c-i have very little body load, just a nice somewhat ecstasy like body high but more visual..

2c-e is like taking A LOT of acid mixed with robo-trippin lol really can't relate it to other drugs i've tried, just very intense trippin


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 2, 2009)

boarderofsnow said:


> hahaha.. 2c-b and 2c-i have very little body load, just a nice somewhat ecstasy like body high but more visual..
> 
> 2c-e is like taking A LOT of acid mixed with robo-trippin lol really can't relate it to other drugs i've tried, just very intense trippin


Whoa...then it becomes somewhat of a dissociative... well acid at times can be dissociative or very entheogentic in a way... mushies can at times make you zombified!

2c-i is my pick for now... going to send out for the order today


----------



## boarderofsnow (Dec 2, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> 2c-i is my pick for now... going to send out for the order today


good choice! 

are you ordering it online?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 2, 2009)

boarderofsnow said:


> good choice!
> 
> are you ordering it online?


Of course!

Where else can you get the stuff? Send me a pm if you have any new hints


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 2, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Drinking inhibits me from talking shit... talk shit for hrs. on in
> 
> How would you compare 2c-e?
> 
> or how about 2c-i, does it resemble ecstasy in many ways... how was the bodyload?


Ndanger these questions have you asked and been answered from many different perspectives and been told the same thing time and time again, quit teasing yourself and give it a rest!


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 2, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Whoa...then it becomes somewhat of a dissociative... well acid at times can be dissociative or very entheogentic in a way... mushies can at times make you zombified!
> 
> 2c-i is my pick for now... going to send out for the order today


2C-I - 2C-E - 2C-I - 2C-C - 2C-D - 2C-D + 2C-D - 2C-I

What does the above Hashline reflect?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 2, 2009)

I rather have a preponderance of evidence then some silly saying!

I love stories not facts that you can throw at me from google and some fuckn wikipedia page, its seems your best at doing that, but that doesn't cut it for me!


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 2, 2009)

MANY DIFFERENT PERSPECTIVES. Fuck dude.


----------



## BlueNine (Dec 2, 2009)

You might well have a new perspective on 2c-e to throw questions at soon  ...although i'm still weighing it up (apparently ALL the 2c's are illegal here  )


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 2, 2009)

BlueNine said:


> You might well have a new perspective on 2c-e to throw questions at soon  ...although i'm still weighing it up (apparently ALL the 2c's are illegal here  )


Perspectives... well show me your's BREVITY? Don't be too cut-throat though


----------



## floridasucks (Dec 2, 2009)

i will soon have some first hand 2c-e info to contribute.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 2, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> i will soon have some first hand 2c-e info to contribute.


Really, you found a vendor 

Lay on the info. like molasses FLORIDA... don't cornflake like BREVITY


----------



## floridasucks (Dec 2, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Really, you found a vendor
> 
> Lay on the info. like molasses FLORIDA... don't cornflake like BREVITY


didn't i tell u? im waiting on them to return my email. then im off to get a money order.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 2, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> didn't i tell u? im waiting on them to return my email. then im off to get a money order.


No wait... email me the vendor your using... this sounds like a bad idea!!!!


----------



## shepj (Dec 3, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> No wait... email me the vendor your using... this sounds like a bad idea!!!!


No need, I got it Ndangered.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 4, 2009)

shepj said:


> No need, I got it Ndangered.


Is it reassuring, please say so it is


----------



## TigerClock (Dec 4, 2009)

Someone send me a pm of a good 2c-e vendor?


----------



## floridasucks (Dec 4, 2009)

ha ha ha


----------



## sanyard (Dec 6, 2009)

So guys, this RC vendor I'm using has a certificate error whenever I go to the credit card entry page.

Does this mean that it's not legit?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 7, 2009)

Hey mate I would remove that sources ASAP!

However, I wouldn't use them as of late they have a bad reputation. I believe the site is open but not active... its a hit and miss with them!


----------



## sanyard (Dec 7, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Hey mate I would remove that sources ASAP!
> 
> However, I wouldn't use them as of late they have a bad reputation. I believe the site is open but not active... its a hit and miss with them!


take the sitename out of your quote


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 7, 2009)

sanyard said:


> take the sitename out of your quote


ummm where do you want me to take it out of... my ass?

I see no source I posted!


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 7, 2009)

Jesus fucking christ...


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 7, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Jesus fucking christ...


You're fond of snoopy I see, how cute


----------



## BlueNine (Dec 7, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Hey mate I would remove that sources ASAP!
> 
> However, I wouldn't use them as of late they have a bad reputation. I believe the site is open but not active... its a hit and miss with them!



I believe he was referring to this post ndanger...


and yes I'm aware that now I'll have to remove the source from my quote of a quote!


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 7, 2009)

BlueNine said:


> I believe he was referring to this post ndanger...
> 
> 
> and yes I'm aware that now I'll have to remove the source from my quote of a quote!


Good on ya. Not everybody here is oblivious... just ndanger..


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 7, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Good on ya. Not everybody here is oblivious... just ndanger..


I oblige in the fact that you think I'm oblivious


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 7, 2009)

You're much more oblivious than you think you are.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 7, 2009)

...and the quote of a quote will be removed asap if that even makes a difference!


----------



## Burnzy (Dec 8, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Good on ya. Not everybody here is oblivious... just ndanger..


brevity, tried PMing you but your inbox is full, let me know when you delete a message or somethin i'll send ya another PM


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 8, 2009)

Cleared. ...


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 8, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Cleared. ...


It seems like brevity and I are really busy men these days


----------



## Burnzy (Dec 8, 2009)

full again


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 8, 2009)

Burnzy said:


> full again


this BREVITY character sure has a high demand clientele!


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 8, 2009)

Cleared again.


----------



## Burnzy (Dec 8, 2009)

sorry to keep posting here everyone, brevity your full again


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks to the lad who granted me as being a "good person!" I take that in big stride


----------



## sanyard (Dec 12, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Thanks to the lad who granted me as being a "good person!" I take that in big stride


No problem bro. Do you have a different source for RC's? If so could you PM it to me man I'd really appreciate it!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 12, 2009)

sanyard said:


> No problem bro. Do you have a different source for RC's? If so could you PM it to me man I'd really appreciate it!


I will tend to your needs shortly... I hope my findings will help in your search


----------



## weedman01 (Dec 16, 2009)

Hey haven't been on the forums for a while ( feel fairly comfortable with his knowledge of the growth of that lovely herb)but over the last few months i have been investigating and aquiring some of the rc's namely 2cb and is now interested in getting some 2ce. If i'm correct in guessing the first vendor (currently on holiday???), could anyone report on purchases and reliabilty. 
Thanks in advance, your fellow greenthumb .


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 16, 2009)

weedman01 said:


> Hey haven't been on the forums for a while (swim feels fairly comfortable with his knowledge of the growth of that lovely herb)but over the last few months swim has been investigating and aquiring some of the rc's namely 2cb and is now interested in getting some 2ce. If i'm correct in guessing the first vendor (currently on holiday???), could anyone report on purchases and reliabilty.
> Thanks in advance, your fellow greenthumb .


Your post has me slightly confused.


----------



## weedman01 (Dec 16, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Your post has me slightly confused.


In what way?


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 16, 2009)

Like, around the last sentence.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 16, 2009)

My question... who the fuck is SWIM?

Just playing... seriously, use I or me... It's a lot easier to read. 

Then we don't have to go to SWIY, SWIT, SWIH, etc. 

Besides, you're the one posting, why would you never post anything about SWIY, with the I for "IS" ???


----------



## weedman01 (Dec 16, 2009)

SWIM keeps me out of troublewith the police as I do not have the intention of consuming these goods but SWIM might. Paranoid maybe but better safe than sorry! (Live in the UK with no analouge laws so buying the products is fine but consuming them or intent makes them illegal, i.e my intention with them is to test them on rats to see the long term physical effect but SWIM is consuming for human research)

Brevity was it the use of swim that confused you or was it the question asked as he was wondering if anyone had used this particular company to good results?
Weedman


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 17, 2009)

1. You wont be arrested.

2. You're on a drug forum, so if the cops care to find out who you are you're alread fucked.

3. It's already happened. It doesn't matter.


----------



## tebor (Dec 17, 2009)

Someone Who is Me.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 17, 2009)

tebor said:


> Someone Who is Me.


From now on, ^this^ is the definition of SWIM. 

[Also, swim is a verb, which just describes the act of aquatic locomotion.]


----------



## weedman01 (Dec 17, 2009)

Brevity said:


> 1. You wont be arrested.
> 
> 2. You're on a drug forum, so if the cops care to find out who you are you're alread fucked.
> 
> 3. It's already happened. It doesn't matter.


 Confused with 3 but ok


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 17, 2009)

PEOPLE HAVE ALREADY BEEN TRIED WHO USED SWIM. Get it? Got it? Clear? Good.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 17, 2009)

Brevity said:


> PEOPLE HAVE ALREADY BEEN TRIED WHO USED SWIM. Get it? Got it? Clear? Good.


Hmmm... I'm now wondering, or SWIM is now wondering, how were these people busted then... did they put up, "SWIM's address is..."?


----------



## weedman01 (Dec 17, 2009)

Brevity said:


> PEOPLE HAVE ALREADY BEEN TRIED WHO USED SWIM. Get it? Got it? Clear? Good.


Well thanks for that polite answer. Like peter I'm interested in how they were prosecuted?


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 17, 2009)

Are you guys seriously that clueless?!?


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 17, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Are you guys seriously that clueless?!?


I was asking for a link. But now I have to resort to google. Oh, fuck me!


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 17, 2009)

From Bluelight drug forum.

"Other forums believe that using SWIM will protect you from any legal ramifications. This is simply not true. If you were taken in for any drug related charges brought upon by your postings on drug forums, the use of SWIM will not protect you. Judges and prosecutors see right through it. Because of this, the regular posters on Bluelight and law enforcement agencies pretty much assume that when someone posts using SWIM, that they are just talking about themselves.

Also, when you use SWIM, chances are, people won't read your post. It makes it very difficult, and often confusing, to read and understand what you are saying. Because of these reasons, we don't allow the use of SWIM. It can and will be handled in a few ways. Either we will close the post, asking you to re-write it without the use of SWIM, ask you to go back and edit out every use of the SWIM, or go in ourselves and change every SWIM into "I." Or, we could just ask you to stop using it in future posts."


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 17, 2009)

Indeed. SWIMMING should be a bannable offence...


----------



## weedman01 (Dec 17, 2009)

ok guys im sorry. Didn't think it would be too much of a problem! I'll go edit it out. Was just trying to protect myself.

Weedman


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 17, 2009)

When I'm trying to protect myself, I trust Trojan.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 17, 2009)

Spiderman. I'd rep you if I could!!!


----------



## weedman01 (Dec 17, 2009)

ok forgettin all that. anyone tried methylone and butylone together? Aparently give an MDMA feeling almost identical? anyone confirm this. I'm gunna find out later but have never managed to get real MDMA as in England atm its no-where, so can't compare. I'm assuming the methylone (bk-mdma) will be almost identical to mdma alone due to it being mdma with an oxegan molecule added. Anyone?

I know there not phsycadelic but are rc's.

Weedman


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 17, 2009)

Methylone is very very speedy. But mixing the two is very close.


----------



## weedman01 (Dec 17, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Methylone is very very speedy. But mixing the two is very close.


 How's butylone on its own?

weedman


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 17, 2009)

Very powerful if taken correctly.


----------



## weedman01 (Dec 17, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Very powerful if taken correctly.


How is taking it correctly methylone is fairly inactive when snorting but is butylone. I like topping up as i go. Also to get the md effect what dose would you take. i was thinking 100mg of each in the same bomb.
Cheers for the quick replies really appreciate them.

weedman


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 17, 2009)

All I understood is that you asked what dose is good. And it has no defined dose but it is a bit more potent then methylone which has the dose of 150mg. So a 100< 150> milligrams.


----------



## weedman01 (Dec 17, 2009)

Brevity said:


> All I understood is that you asked what dose is good. And it has no defined dose but it is a bit more potent then methylone which has the dose of 150mg. So a 100< 150> milligrams.


cheers. I was basically asking should i use less of each when taken together? And whether butylone effected you when taken up your nose.

Weedman


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 17, 2009)

Just each ones normal dose if you want to realize their full potential. Of course they effect you insufflated.


----------



## weedman01 (Dec 18, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Just each ones normal dose if you want to realize their full potential. Of course they effect you insufflated.


I heard methylone is pretty inactive when insufflated. If i come across my source i'll link it, I think it was on erowid experience vaults.


Weedman


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 18, 2009)

As long as you chopped it well it should be fine.


----------



## gregstayshigh (Dec 19, 2009)

2c-e is the shit, havent seen it in a while, someone please let me know where i can find it


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 19, 2009)

Nah. Me no think so.


----------



## tebor (Dec 20, 2009)

gregstayshigh said:


> 2c-e is the shit, havent seen it in a while, someone please let me know where i can find it


my stomach


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 20, 2009)

LOL You should be coming to the end around now eh?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 24, 2009)

has someone launched a 2c-e capsule yet... OH BREVITY 

or do I mean 2c-p!


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 24, 2009)

Not for a while Ndanger.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 15, 2010)

brevity said:


> not for a while ndanger.


updates, updates, updates!!!!!!!!


----------



## rfox77 (Mar 2, 2010)

i also would like to be pointed in the right direction towards an rc vendor. ive looked ad nauseum on google etc for these mystical chems. ANY help is appreciated. Id really like to find some soon bc im making a super trippy room and itd be a shame to waste such a great setting for lack of materials. Thanks


----------



## greensister (Mar 2, 2010)

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&source=hp&q=research+chemical+vendors&aq=f&aqi=g5&aql=&oq=

Wow, you must have really busted your ass. It took me a whole 10 seconds. Perhaps you should stay away from things that make your brain not work good.


----------



## rfox77 (Mar 2, 2010)

first of all its pretty easy to google research chemical vendors. Its another thing to not get fucked over by buying from the first site that comes up. SO, im pretty much asking for a legit source not just some google bullshit by some jackass. Thanks


----------



## BlueNine (Mar 2, 2010)

You'll have better luck asking if the any of sites you have found on your search are any good, rather than asking flat out for a source


----------



## rfox77 (Mar 2, 2010)

Ok, thanks. Any ideas on other search avenues besides google or alibaba?


----------



## rfox77 (Mar 2, 2010)

Hey, so I've found a supplier from Canada. GhSc, they're offering a 10mg sample for $3.50. Does anybody know anything about this company?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 2, 2010)

Source asking is a NO NO! But being lend in the right direction is no crime! So be modest and ask in a less direct way!


----------



## mogascreeta (Mar 2, 2010)

my choices would be in order of preference:
1. 2c-e
2. 2c-i
3. thats it i wouldnt touch any of the others as i am not a big fan of MDxx (or its VERY negative effects on the brain) or the other 2c-x's


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 2, 2010)

mogascreeta said:


> my choices would be in order of preference:
> 1. 2c-e
> 2. 2c-i
> 3. thats it i wouldnt touch any of the others as i am not a big fan of MDxx (or its VERY negative effects on the brain) or the other 2c-x's


That's a very narrow window my friend!

I necessarily wouldn't mess around with other MDXX mimicking drugs either as most of them have a strong amphetamine push!

Although, you're missing one very important 2cx and that'll be 2C-C!

Just check out the trip reports... most of them say its the mellow of them all besides 2C-D... BUT the tranquil and benign effects are just captivating!

...and what about the typtamine side of things?


----------



## shepj (Mar 3, 2010)

I know rc's!!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 3, 2010)

shepj said:


> I know rc's!!


If he demands that he does, he MUST truly know "his rc's!"


----------



## plutomoney (Mar 3, 2010)

CreepyStevie69 said:


> so i found this website that sells
> 
> *Mephedrone* Quantity:
> 500mg
> ...



If you know those prices wheres the 2cb


----------



## shepj (Mar 3, 2010)

plutomoney said:


> If you know those prices wheres the 2cb


hidden. very well... i have a source


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 3, 2010)

iTS HIdden IN THE BONSAI fertlizer


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Mar 4, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> iTS HIdden IN THE BONSAI fertlizer



lamo.... i just placed an order from them today actually... and an above post by you tells me you wouldnt "approve" but it was cheap and sounds interesting... bk-mdma. i finally got around to ordering it. it should be here in a couple weeks! yeah im kinda excited


----------



## smokinanna (Mar 5, 2010)

Having taken mephedrone in the last 3 months, as long as its taken in moderation, it has been a very positive experiance. As its legal, does anyone know the most reliable company where I can purchase mephedrone from? Im stll not 100% sure but has anyone given topdogplantfood.com a try. 

I have heard v good reviews about them from a few sites, but it would be good to get another opinion from here


----------



## masterd (Mar 6, 2010)

you gave a price and product list... its easy to check over a couple of sources you have book marked and compare... its actually what i do with any RC thread with a price and product list, find where people are geting it from and wait for them to confirm for it to come through....


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 6, 2010)

bk-mdma is over priced and the experience is a slight disappointment if you're looking for the true euphoria you find in clean mdma!


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Mar 7, 2010)

everyone says its overpriced. but it was the cheapest one the site offered. 35 a g. i figured it was a good chem to wet my feet in. 

others i considered were 5-meo-dalt, dimethocaine, and a 2c-x. there are a lot of those to chose from though and those are pretty expensive. to me at least. over a hundred a g.


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Mar 7, 2010)

oh and btw ive never done mdma so this'll be a more unbiased point of view of the drug.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 7, 2010)

You gotta be kidding me!

You've never tried ecstasy! Ah then the bk-mdma should be of some delight to you then...

Send me a pm when you get a chance regarding the bk-mdma!


----------



## shepj (Mar 8, 2010)

I would imagine that methylone will blow you out of the water then.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 8, 2010)

shepj said:


> I would imagine that methylone will blow you out of the water then.


Ah methylone is yet another empathogen which bewilders me!


----------



## plutomoney (Mar 9, 2010)

shepj said:


> hidden. very well... i have a source



i only ask because swim might be able to get some and whats it to make it worth while for them


----------



## masterd (Mar 9, 2010)

^^^^^ remember guys we decided SWIM is some who IS me..... this is also what the courts and feds think, and actually just asume its "me" when they read over it...


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 9, 2010)

masterd said:


> ^^^^^ remember guys we decided SWIM is some who IS me..... this is also what the courts and feds think, and actually just asume its "me" when they read over it...


Yes, swim was used in other "hidden agendas" and the authorities found out the meaning a while back! SO no need to say it here on RIU!


----------



## masterd (Mar 9, 2010)

cops knock on the door, they come in tell you how they recieved information you ordered illegl compounds as 5 guys start ripping your house apart....


one of them grabs a jar full of bags filled with different powders....

you start explaining how used the phrase SWIM on the net when you talked about ordering it on a forum.... the officer turns around and says "hey jo, you better put those drugs back... this guys not the dude.... it was someone who isnt him.." 

they throw back your RC's and fix all the stuff they broke and put everything back where they found it.....

....and then you wake up from your dream and realise that the police are not total idiots and any half decent lawyers(cops have plenty) will see straight through any SWIx compounds(couldnt help myself)


sorry but that actually popped into my head while watching trailer park boys.... its something that ricky would try fo sho


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 10, 2010)

masterd said:


> cops knock on the door, they come in tell you how they recieved information you ordered illegl compounds as 5 guys start ripping your house apart....
> 
> 
> one of them grabs a jar full of bags filled with different powders....
> ...


Brilliant


----------



## plutomoney (Mar 17, 2010)

ok well does anyone have any price info like a range for about a mg to a g


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 17, 2010)

For 2c-i substances, you shouldn't pay no more than two bills for a gram!


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 17, 2010)

2c-I ....... the best of both worlds


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 17, 2010)

worm5376 said:


> 2c-I ....... the best of both worlds


Indeed!

Body & Mind sensations


----------



## shepj (Mar 17, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> For 2c-i substances, you shouldn't pay no more than two bills for a gram!


I would say not to spend much over $100 a g unless it is an exotic 2c-x.. like 2c-t-7 or 2c-b 



worm5376 said:


> 2c-I ....... the best of both worlds


as of now I am a 2c-e man.. but I will have to play around more with -i then 


and on a random note..

I am pretty psyched, just picked up a 4-HO-MET vendor! woohoo!


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 17, 2010)

Care to enlighten me on the 2c-e


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 17, 2010)

You care to enlighten me on the DXM?

...AND a long pause begins with this:


----------



## shepj (Mar 17, 2010)

worm5376 said:


> Care to enlighten me on the 2c-e


It is very difficult to really describe (IMHO), once you do it you understand exactly what everyone means.. but until then it is hard to grasp (I'll try to give examples).

It is not the type of "visual" substance that we expect from a psychedelic.. and it doesn't really give off too amazing OEV's until high dosages, but it is most definitely visual in some sense. 

I had blown ~10mg's 2c-e (so equivalent of about 17.5 oral)

I was staring at my friends floor (which is like tiled carpet) and ever so slowly it morphed into patterned tiles (floral patterns with a fleur-de-lis in the middle). It happened so slowly and smoothly, I had not noticed that the tiles were not patterned to begin with. The walls were not breathing, things were not vibrating, there were very little distortions really, colors were slightly off and slightly enhanced at the same time. So honestly, nothing spectacular in the visual department (yet).

Anyway, the real joy of 2c-e.. the head trip. It is quite strange, you can definitely feel it.. like something is trippy but you can't put a finger on it! I found it was rather difficult to make sentences come out normal (but I was informed by everyone I talked to that they had no idea I was tripping). A weird thing in its own.. in my own mind i sound like I am making no sense, but everyone around me understands me perfectly clear. 

There is a definite feeling that 2c-e produces.. a high that I can relate from the few times I have done it, as in, the actual "high" (not the visuals nor the thoughts), are similar from time to time. The things you notice on 2c-e are amazing.. they can be miniscule details up to life-altering, mind blowing profundities. 

People say there is "head space" on 2C-E.. once you experiment with it, you will fully grasp it  The amount of introspection is nearly unrivaled by anything I have ever touched. It created a sense of inner peace, and allows you to see every aspect of yourself (whether good or bad) without criticism; it gives you the ability to learn about yourself and to see your strength and weaknesses (hence, strengthening your weaknesses) without tearing yourself to pieces.

Really a great substance, I could go on for a while.. really though I would pick some up to try out


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 17, 2010)

shepj said:


> It is very difficult to really describe (IMHO), once you do it you understand exactly what everyone means.. but until then it is hard to grasp (I'll try to give examples).
> 
> It is not the type of "visual" substance that we expect from a psychedelic.. and it doesn't really give off too amazing OEV's until high dosages, but it is most definitely visual in some sense.
> 
> ...


A 2cx with a backbone! Not just glare, fashion, and lights... a walk down your memories lane...


----------



## shepj (Mar 17, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> A 2cx with a backbone! Not just glare, fashion, and lights... a walk down your memories lane...


Exactly. My one heads-up, it has pretty good ability to bring up repressed memories and throw them in your face. Although, it has the potential for really helping people who have been through traumatic events I think.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 17, 2010)

shepj said:


> Exactly. My one heads-up, it has pretty good ability to bring up repressed memories and throw them in your face. Although, it has the potential for really helping people who have been through traumatic events I think.


A repressed memory being flattened out, creased and folded inside a discreet letter that say's: 2c-e (2,5-dimethoxy-4-ethylphenethylamine)


----------



## plutomoney (Mar 17, 2010)

Ok 2cb what is it going for a gram i can get it for 35 a gram unpressed


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 17, 2010)

plutomoney said:


> Ok 2cb what is it going for a gram i can get it for 35 a gram unpressed


35 a gram... that's insanely cheap!


----------



## plutomoney (Mar 18, 2010)

i know a guy who is getting it from a wholesaler and he only is able to push it to london in small loads he told me and some people look around but i dont know whats up with so i didnt even bother


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 18, 2010)

plutomoney said:


> i know a guy who is getting it from a wholesaler and he only is able to push it to london in small loads he told me and some people look around but i dont know whats up with so i didnt even bother


That's like "Big Lots" kind of cheap!

...and if no one knows what Big Lots is its a store in Southern Cali. that sells about anything you can think of for big mark down prices.


----------



## plutomoney (Mar 18, 2010)

what cities is 2cb popular nobody i have talked to ever heard of it and if they did they talk about it like a dream vacation. I only know 2 X dealers who heard of it and one of them knows 1 person who has done it before


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 18, 2010)

plutomoney said:


> what cities is 2cb popular nobody i have talked to ever heard of it and if they did they talk about it like a dream vacation. I only know 2 X dealers who heard of it and one of them knows 1 person who has done it before


it's rare indeed.... but quite a few peep's i've run into have mention it before!

2c-b broke news when it replaced ecstasy as the "legal version" of a club drug


----------



## plutomoney (Mar 18, 2010)

I just been looking it up on the internet and denver seems like the only place Im in socal and nobody is taking ecstasy anymore and if you talk to him all over europe is doing it I lived in northern spain/lower france and none of my friends ever heard of it so whats its price a gram because if i can let it got for 85-100 a gram i would be in it.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 18, 2010)

plutomoney said:


> I just been looking it up on the internet and denver seems like the only place Im in socal and nobody is taking ecstasy anymore and if you talk to him all over europe is doing it I lived in northern spain/lower france and none of my friends ever heard of it so whats its price a gram because if i can let it got for 85-100 a gram i would be in it.


Im confused are you in southern cali. or spain???


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Mar 18, 2010)

tried that methylone... loved it! 

bad side... me and my girlfriend ended up doing a gram in 7 hours. but it was definately a good night. i love random nights. and it honestly has had a positive effect on my life. i can honestly say im a different person after doing it. and not cuz it was like crazy intense cuz it really wasnt. it was the catalyst i needed to jump start my life and get out of this never ending cycle of depression. i feel "cured" almost.


----------



## shepj (Mar 18, 2010)

CreepyStevie69 said:


> tried that methylone... loved it!
> 
> bad side... me and my girlfriend ended up doing a gram in 7 hours. but it was definately a good night. i love random nights. and it honestly has had a positive effect on my life. i can honestly say im a different person after doing it. and not cuz it was like crazy intense cuz it really wasnt. it was the catalyst i needed to jump start my life and get out of this never ending cycle of depression. i feel "cured" almost.


Dude... with results like that, on this occasion the large dosage was the good side 

Very inclined to try it now, I have a dirt cheap supplier for it!


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Mar 18, 2010)

well heres some more info to convince you.

so i wasnt expecting it in the mail for a couple more days it was a nice little surprise right before i was going to do some homework with the lady friend. after a couple hours i decided i was going to take a small amount so it could kick in for the walk home. i went to the bathroom. prepared it. and parachuted about 100mgs. after i came back my girlfriend wanted to try some. initially she said she didnt want any of it ever. so i was eager to go make her a parachute. she then left for about 30 minutes. this is when i started coming up. i was in a cafe type setting at her school. it started kicking in around 1030pm. the come up was like nothing ive ever experienced. my hands started to shake a little for a couple minutes. then i felt really euphoric. i put on some music and sat back taking it all in. i texted my gf and she said she was coming up too. we then decided to walk around but i made 2 more parachutes for the walk. we walked all night through the streets going where ever felt right. smoked a pack of cigarettes that night, i couldnt get enough of them and it felt real good to smoke. we redosed ever few hours and decided to watch the sunrise on the beach. we were very open with each other. telling and admitting secrets. we felt unimaginable amounts of love. we texted old friends apologizing for past wrong doings. and made a consciious effort to be a better person. 

i did experience some undesirable next day effect though. when i ate the roof of my mouth was in pain. i couldnt keep a boner. i think it restrcited my blood vessels. i was shaky and cold. 

but since those are gone now. i can say it was all worth it. it does have a very nasty habit of making you wanna do more. cuz when the peaked ended i felt sober. and wanted to be back peaking. but in retrospect when i thought i was sober i really wasnt.

this doesnt even grasp how great of a time this was. i really enjoyed it.


----------



## shepj (Mar 18, 2010)

Nice write-up! $15 a gram


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 18, 2010)

Nothing like good mdma couldn't do that methylone could... So, I'm quite surprised that you're actually interested in buying shepj!


----------



## shepj (Mar 19, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Nothing like good mdma couldn't do that methylone could... So, I'm quite surprised that you're actually interested in buying shepj!


Maybe. They do slightly different things.. yeah Methylone isn't MDMA, but maybe it does give us another perspective that MDMA does not. I plan to experiment


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 19, 2010)

Euphoria is the main counterpart to methylone... but hey, it might add another sparkle besides nystagmus and and a sore jaw


----------



## shepj (Mar 19, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Euphoria is the main counterpart to methylone...


That's not quite what I mean.. sure, every drug has its effects, but that's not really what I am getting at. I am getting at the subtleties behind that.

I want to see the differences in thought processes.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 19, 2010)

shepj said:


> That's not quite what I mean.. sure, every drug has its effects, but that's not really what I am getting at. I am getting at the subtleties behind that.
> 
> I want to see the differences in thought processes.


Nice usage of the word, sublet! Methylone might be a more intellectual version of mdma


----------



## shepj (Mar 19, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Methylone might be a more intellectual version of mdma


Maybe. If not I am sure it carries some mental aspect more than MDMA (and vise-versa, respectively). That is my goal to figure out


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 19, 2010)

Methylone might catch onto my interest... just quite not yet!


----------



## thor420 (Mar 19, 2010)

I recommend it to everyone my plants love it! lol
but cant wait to make my first purchase either. even though the whole blue knee cap affects of mephedrone almost scare me away from all the Ketone Rc's
btw what makes it a beta ketone? or is that synonymous with all ketones


----------



## shepj (Mar 19, 2010)

I did not know 4-MMC was beta ketone..


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Mar 20, 2010)

I've always understood methylone was compared to MDMA. What are the noticable differences?


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Mar 20, 2010)

Little update: it's been a few days and I still carry the same feeling on wanting to be a better person and am doing things to change for the better. My thinking and state of mind is still positive which makes me think Even more this drug has very theraputic properties. Maybe it was only me.


----------



## shepj (Mar 20, 2010)

CreepyStevie69 said:


> My thinking and state of mind is still positive which makes me think Even more this drug has very theraputic properties. Maybe it was only me.


This is exactly why I want to get my hands on some. I highly doubt the underlined bit.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 20, 2010)

MDMA very much has the same kind of theraputic value... when I first consumed mdma it would leave me with a nice afterglow for a few days! Now, Im just left with a sour hangover


----------



## Haddaway (Mar 20, 2010)

That happened to me on DXM, I would feel like an all knowing being for like a week.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 20, 2010)

Haddaway said:


> That happened to me on DXM, I would feel like an all knowing being for like a week.


dxm is known to make people into pompous know it alls


----------



## shepj (Mar 20, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> dxm is known to make people into pompous know it alls


fuck.. there is my problem right there!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 20, 2010)

shepj said:


> fuck.. there is my problem right there!


Possibly so, but your head seems to be always in the right place


----------



## shepj (Mar 20, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Possibly so, but your head seems to be always in the right place


I appreciate it. I would not say always, but I try.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 21, 2010)

shepj said:


> I appreciate it. I would not say always, but I try.


Except for those kind of rare "Ferris Bueller Days Off!"


----------



## plutomoney (Mar 22, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Im confused are you in southern cali. or spain???



In so cal but i grew up in spain my dad was in the navy my mom is spanish


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 22, 2010)

plutomoney said:


> In so cal but i grew up in spain my dad was in the navy my mom is spanish


So CAL really!

I might have some goodies for your ass 

Email me when you get a chance!


----------



## plutomoney (Mar 24, 2010)

I never hit up RC's I just want to know the profit and prices specimen it said your inbox was full


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 25, 2010)

plutomoney said:


> I never hit up RC's I just want to know the profit and prices specimen it said your inbox was full


Sorry my inbox can be empty one day and be full the next!

Just send me an email...


----------

